# Die häufigsten WoW- Schreibfehler



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Nennt uns die WoW-Schreibfehler die Euch am öftesten auffallen, oder die ihr bisher am lustigsten fandet. 

Den Anfang mache ich mal mit:

*Richtig - FALSCH*
Seit 2005 - _Seid 2005_
Rogue - _Rouge_
Content - _Contend_


Was lustiges:
/2 Rnd: suchen noch Tank für Weekly
/2 Tank-twink: Mom logge um
..
/2 Tank-Main: Wo kann ich noch mal Tanken?
/2 EinerimZweier: An der Tankstelle.

^^


----------



## vikitori (27. März 2010)

Archievement -.-"


----------



## Dash08 (27. März 2010)

Bei uns is der hier sehr beliebt 

/2 : Suchen noch 2 Tank +2healer für weakly ...

Einfach nur nc dazu ...^^


----------



## Destromas (27. März 2010)

dei mudda!!!

es heisst doch Deine Mutter!!!

dudu - Druide/Druiden/Druid


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Auch sehr beliebt: Suchen noch einen heeler für die Weekly! (ya, mit 2 e xD)


----------



## Destromas (27. März 2010)

oder daylie, dailie aber ES HEISST DAILY!!!


----------



## TheDoggy (27. März 2010)

dayli/dailie/daylie/deily/etc... alles nur nicht DAILY

Edit: Lul@Vorposter, zwei dumme, ein Gedanke. xD (Ja, mein Internet ist lahm...)


----------



## Spliffmaster (27. März 2010)

passiert schonmal wenn ich schnell schreibe statt Mage Amge bei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ist jetzt mehr son kleinerer schreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (27. März 2010)

Richtig         Falsch

machen       amchen


----------



## Krshna (27. März 2010)

dds = damagedealer(s)?


----------



## Vitany2910 (27. März 2010)

neueste mode, bei der ich kotzen könnte: deiner-deina, mir-mia etc.... keiner -er endungen mehr, sonder nur noch ein -a.... grauslig sowas ...


----------



## Sumeira (27. März 2010)

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob das dazu zählt aber 

!einzigstes! Problem


Sry Leute das Wort gibt es nicht. Es heißt einziges Problem

Mfg ^^


----------



## Vicell (27. März 2010)

Rouge..
Verhasst ins endlose.


----------



## Isaya (27. März 2010)

Rouge - Rogue

Nervt, wirklich, aber naja.

Was auch noch nervt: Der/Das Quest.
Es heißt _Die _Quest.
Quest aus dem englischen: Die Aufgabe, die Frage, der Auftrag ist vom Genus her femininum.
... zumindestens denke ich mal, dass es die Quest heißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMarlboro (27. März 2010)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> neueste mode, bei der ich kotzen könnte: deiner-deina, mir-mia etc.... keiner -er endungen mehr, sonder nur noch ein -a.... grauslig sowas ...



des kumt vo unsam dialekt

und auf hochdeutsch: das kommt durch den dialekt -> wir schreiben oft so wie wir sprechen, wir österreicher (vor allem wenn mehrere gildenmitglieder dabei sind) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilly (27. März 2010)

Auch sehr beliebt: Standart

Das schreibt man noch immer mit "d" am Ende T_T


----------



## Selidia (27. März 2010)

Cool, ein Thread zum Klugscheißen...

Alternative zum Recount? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (27. März 2010)

> des kumt vo unsam dialekt
> 
> und auf hochdeutsch: das kommt durch den dialekt -> wir schreiben oft so wie wir sprechen, wir österreicher (vor allem wenn mehrere gildenmitglieder dabei sind)




ich glaube er meint eher die ganzen möchtegern Gangsta die es unheimlich cool finden...aba mia dia usw. zu schreiben. An eure komische Ösisprache hat man sich ja inzwischen gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kleiner Spaß)


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Besonders schmerzhaft finde ich auch: Fred

Viele wissen mit Sicherheit gar nicht wie das "Ding" richtig heisst. 

Dann gibts ein paar Poster die den Klang kennen, aber immer noch nicht wissen 

a) was das Wort eigentlich bedeutet und 
b) wie man es schreibt. 

Daher kommt oft der Fehler: Threat <-> Thread zustande. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (27. März 2010)

Kuckt.... den Fehler oder kommt mir jedenfalls so vor machten 75%. Und wehe einer kommt jetzt an und fragt wie es richtig heißt.


----------



## Vitany2910 (27. März 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> des kumt vo unsam dialekt
> 
> und auf hochdeutsch: das kommt durch den dialekt -> wir schreiben oft so wie wir sprechen, wir österreicher (vor allem wenn mehrere gildenmitglieder dabei sind)
> 
> ...




dialekte mag ich (und die meisten verstehe ich sogar^^ ) aber wenn westfälischstämmige damit anfangen, dann würd ich die am liebsten schütteln ^^


----------



## Vizard (27. März 2010)

Equipt statt Equip. (zb. Mein Equipt ist total imbaa.)
Das geht absolut gar nicht, man liest es aber trotzdem zu oft hier im Forum.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> Kuckt.... den Fehler oder kommt mir jedenfalls so vor machten 75%. Und wehe einer kommt jetzt an und fragt wie es richtig heißt.



Dann gibts doch keinen Lerneffekt. 
Also immer schön Falsch und Richtig hinschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Präsens Indikativ  	Präsens Konjunktiv  	Präteritum Indikativ  	Präteritum Konjunktiv
Ich gucke 	Ich gucke 	Ich guckte 	Ich guckte
Du guckst 	Du guckest 	Du gucktest 	Du gucktest
Er guckt 	Er gucke 	Er guckte 	Er guckte
Wir gucken 	Wir gucken 	Wir guckten 	Wir guckten
Ihr guckt 	Ihr gucket 	Ihr gucktet 	Ihr gucktet
Sie gucken 	Sie gucken 	Sie guckten 	Sie guckten


Am geilsten fand ich aber das hier:

Google findet:
sehen 3.250 000
schauen 770 000
gucken 109 000
kucken 28 000
q.e.d. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desperad (27. März 2010)

ogog


----------



## karull (27. März 2010)

Suche Tnak...find ich auch immer wieder gut^^


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

karull schrieb:


> ...immer wieder gut^^


Wo ich das grade sehe. "... gud." sehe ich ab und an. Zum Glück nicht allzu häufig.


----------



## darkdriver321 (27. März 2010)

dailie(falsch)-daily(richtig)


----------



## Sugarwarlock (27. März 2010)

rouge haben die illuminati nazis aus den 9 höllen der verdammnis und verzweiflung erfunden oO

und natürlich seitseid.de und dasdass.de... hab ich makros für^^


----------



## oldman (27. März 2010)

ist ein schmied on wo mir "***" machen kan


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. März 2010)

preist(er) 

deadknight 

rouge 

tenk 

daili dayly dayli daylie 

leg(=lag) 

[sachen die eigentlich mit g geschrieben werden und nun mit q geschrieben werden.. "qeil" "unqenüqend"] 

[überhaupt l337 h4xx0r schreibweisen] 

"mier" anstatt "mir"

"hir" anstatt "hier"

" .., dass" regelung nicht verstehen

CAPSLOCK ( am liebsten noch mit Satzzeichen-Rudeln !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) weil je größer man schreibt um so wichtiger ist man.

tnak = tank

amchen = machen

Weiter fällt mir grad nix ein..


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Am geilsten fand ich aber das hier:
> 
> Google findet:
> sehen 3.250 000
> ...



Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *704.000* für *kuckt*. (*0,21* Sekunden)


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (27. März 2010)

daylie, dailys, dailis - Richtig wäre daily, dailies (mir wollt mal jemand weißmachen, es würde "daylies" heißen, und das er ne 1 in Englisch hätte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klaaar)
ihr *seit* total blöd / das ist schon *seid* 10 Uhr so - nen Klassiker! Dabei ist es doch so einfach es sich anhand von "sind" zu merken. Klasse Eselsbrücke.
weakly - richtig wär weekly (das hat auch schon fast Kultstatus erreicht, und kaum einer merkt das er es falsch geschrieben hat)
das wird ein *loose* - to loose = lösen, lockern / to lose = verlieren (schrecklich diese mangelnden Englischkenntnisse, dann sollen sie doch Deutsch schreiben... ist aber zu uncool ;D)

Mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein. Aber es sind nicht gerade Schreibfehler, sondern meist einfach nur Unwissenheit der Spieler. WoW ist ab 12, dennoch hat man mit 12 Jahren schon Englisch und sollte wissen wie man was schreibt. Schon erbärmlich wie das Schulwesen vor die Hunde geht. Daran ist WoW nichtmal schuld, sondern die heutigen Eltern und die mangelhaften Schulen und Lehrer.

Und wenn man die Kids auch noch verbessert, wird man eh nur dumm angemacht. Aber ich helfe gern, auch wenns andere nervt weil sie ihre eigene Dummheit mitbekommen, aber mich heitert es auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanubelkarl (27. März 2010)

jemand lust auf Daily weekly


----------



## Charge! (27. März 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Cool, ein Thread zum Klugscheißen...
> 
> Alternative zum Recount?
> 
> ...



Nein, es muss nicht immer nur ums Klugscheißen gehen - wenn auch oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Manchmal hilft Sprache bei der Kommunikation! Echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und manchmal reichen wild aneinandergereihte Worte nicht aus, sondern es bedarf einem Minimun an Eindeutigkeit. Lässt man mal ein Wort oder einen Buchstaben aus, ok, doch seit (nicht seid^^) neuestem scheint es einen Wort- und Satzzeichen-Rassismus zu geben, was zu weit mehr Schwierigkeiten führen kann, als es die teils bis zur Unkenntlichkeit vergewaltigten Einzelworte eh schon tun:
"Tank heal gesucht" Sucht er nun einen Tank und einen Heal oder einen Tankheal?
"Heal für PdK" Sucht er einen Heiler für PdK oder ist er Heiler und möchte in die PdK gehen?

Weitere Schoten, bei denen man sich zwar grob denken kann, was der Schreibende möchte, aber mit einem Minimum an Satzzeichen (und bitte die richtigen! Ist es so schwer, ein Ausrufe- und Fragezeichen zu unterscheiden und zu verwenden?) würde es nicht ganz so viel Fußnägel Aufrollen geben:
"Ein Mage in OG der ein Portal machen kann" - Danke für die Info!
"Suche Tank?" - Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, das musst du selbst wissen.

Die Klassiker sind in Teilen ja schon erwähnt worden: seit-seid, das Doofen-Apostroph, welches man mittlerweile auch auf jeder zweiten Pizzakarte findet. Doch ein seit(^^) längerem beobachtbares Phänomen ist die Akkusativ-Erosion: "Suchen ein Tank", "Suchen noch ein DD", "Kennt jemanden ein Juwe".

Ich habe extra 3 Stunden überlegt, bis ich auf "Akkusativ-Erosion" gekommen bin, um deutlich zu machen wie gerne ich klugscheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne: Ich geh jetzt Klo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priestchen (27. März 2010)

Auch beliebt "hail" den tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeneus (27. März 2010)

Heute wurde ich mit "Bite, sit das den so shwer?" angesprochen. Dabei könnte ich kotzen.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (27. März 2010)

was mir am häufigsten auffällt (weil ichs selber immer falsch tippe ^^)


rdy - dry 	(pampers ? gehts um windeln ?)

krieger - kreiger


----------



## Ryousuke (27. März 2010)

öfter schon gelesen im raid

"lol du nup hasst gefailt".... nc dazu


----------



## schäubli (27. März 2010)

daylie ganz klar

ich mach mal kurz meine tageslüge^^


----------



## Astl67 (27. März 2010)

Daher kommt oft der Fehler: Threat <-> Thread zustande

hmm Threat = Drohung/Bedrohung bzw Gefahr im Verzug 	Thread = Faden (Roter Faden, gesprächs verlauf verfolgen)


----------



## CelticBastard (27. März 2010)

Heute gelesen - "kwesten nerft".

*Kopf -> Tisch*


----------



## Nobbi111 (27. März 2010)

wen / wenn

den / denn

und natürlich, wenn das einzige englische wort im satz auch noch falsch geschrieben wird , dann doch lieber deutsch schreiben auch wenns 'uncool' ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zb prist statt priest


----------



## Eyatrian (27. März 2010)

Destromas schrieb:


> dudu - Druide/Druiden/Druid



Dudu kommt aus Diablo noch von :    Dump Druid



falsch/richtig

Falsch/falsch
Richtig/richtig
(ihr)seit/(ihr) seid


----------



## EvilStorm (27. März 2010)

Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere!?!?!?!


----------



## 666Anubis666 (27. März 2010)

Desperad schrieb:


> ogog



Das mache ich gerne mit absicht! XD


----------



## WeRkO (27. März 2010)

Am schlimmsten finde ich "hir". Es heisst HIER verdammt nochmal!


----------



## Aragonnn (27. März 2010)

Eben hat irgendwer die "1337" angesprochen....das les ich in letzter Zeit öfters und wollte mal fragen, was es damit auf sich hat?


----------



## Ykkandil (27. März 2010)

hiär is ausch dolz....
Naja^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (27. März 2010)

kennt ihr diese "wo" sager? also z.B. "Suche Verzauberer wo mir blabla auf bla verzaubert" .....furchtbar. Das kommt aus einer ganz bestimmten Ecke in Deutschland...weis gerade nicht wo<--ihh

oder auch immer wieder nervig: anstatt "die quest" "die questen" und mehrzahl auch questen"



> Dudu kommt aus Diablo noch von : Dump Druid




eigentlich kommts von daoc....


----------



## Fasor (28. März 2010)

Aragonnn schrieb:


> Eben hat irgendwer die "1337" angesprochen....das les ich in letzter Zeit öfters und wollte mal fragen, was es damit auf sich hat?



1337 = leet oder auch _Leetspeek bedeutet Buchstaben durch Zahlen zu ersetzen die den Buchstaben ähneln

es war früher mal beliebt seinen nick durch Zahlen aufzupeppeln z. B. S1n1$t3r 
_


----------



## wildrazor09 (28. März 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Equipt statt Equip. (zb. Mein Equipt ist total imbaa.)
> Das geht absolut gar nicht, man liest es aber trotzdem zu oft hier im Forum.
> 
> MfG Vizard
> ...



ich glaub die meinen das als Verb so z.B. " Hey ich wurd voll eqiupt duch die Marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## yves1993 (28. März 2010)

öpö statt lol oder auch einige andere unzählige versetzte worte wenn man mal lust hat blind zu schreiben und man sich dann halt um nen buchstaben vertan hat....xD

lustig ist zB da auch statt hi ein jo ...je nach satz kommen da echt seltsame dinge dabei raus *hust*


----------



## esox2 (28. März 2010)

Aragonnn schrieb:


> Eben hat irgendwer die "1337" angesprochen....das les ich in letzter Zeit öfters und wollte mal fragen, was es damit auf sich hat?



Wikipedia: Leetspeak


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. März 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> ich glaub die meinen das als Verb so z.B. " Hey ich wurd voll eqiupt duch die Marken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein, das ist ja grad das schlimme.. "Mein Equipt rockt" .. würde er schreiben "equipt." könnte man es ja als Abkürzung für Equipment sehen.. aber so...


----------



## Aragonnn (28. März 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> 1337 = leet oder auch _Leetspeek bedeutet Buchstaben durch Zahlen zu ersetzen die den Buchstaben ähneln
> 
> es war früher mal beliebt seinen nick durch Zahlen aufzupeppeln z. B. S1n1$t3r
> _



Ah ok, danke.


----------



## tyrokz (28. März 2010)

neulich jmd im /2 :
gebt dem keine sachen zum enchen (<- geht ja noch so), der vendord(<- O.o) sie im ah

WEIL:
vendor= verkäufer, also muss verkaufen ja vendoren heißen, richtig ? O.o


----------



## Sharynne (28. März 2010)

Bei mir absolut verhasst:

Archiev (Achievement)
Equippt (Equip -> Equipment)

oder alles was auf Teufel komm raus englisch gesprochen wird, aber mit deutscher betonung: 
der Tannkk, den mop musste tannkken
warst nicht in räinsch für den hiel
da vorne stehen noch Atts (adds), nicht dass wir die addn

^^


----------



## Rabaz (28. März 2010)

Eine Liste der _richtig_ geschriebenen Wörter oder sogar (Oh Gott) der raren ganzen Sätze, die man im /2 lesen darf, würde wahrscheinlich viel kürzer ^^. Naja gut ich bin nicht Hans und mache auch Fehler, was mir aber körperlich weh tut ist wenn von den Bonis (Mehrzahl) und dem Boni (Einzahl) die Rede ist. Und 'Rouge'. Kinnas dann schreibt doch einfach 'Schurke', das ist nix schlimmes. 

Ein echter Scheißfehler ist es jedenfalls, wenn man über jemand lästert und sich dann aber vertippt, sodass es für alle im Gildenchat zu lesen ist anstatt nur für einen im /w.... mit einem Kumpel voll über eine hergezogen und auf einmal steht meins da in grün anstatt in lila *sterb*


----------



## Lovac (28. März 2010)

Hatte mal einen in meiner FL.
Der hatte eine schlimme Rechtschreibung.Er hat wirklich fast jedes Wort falsch geschrieben.
Wörter wie "hier-hir" etc.Ich frag mich wieso man sowas falsch schreiben kann?Weil solche Wörter benutzt man doch oft.
Naja tat mir auch ein bisschen leid,weil er meinte er hat nen Sohn und eine Frau.Aber was ich hasse ist wenn man zu man-mann schreibt -,-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. März 2010)

richtig falsch
lose loose


----------



## Ragmo (28. März 2010)

nervig sind die pseude englisch-meister
loose als bsp>.< (lose wäre richtig)
oder
"NERV <irgendeine klasse>"
auch toll: dds/dd's (damagedealer*S*?)


----------



## Russelkurt (28. März 2010)

bos anstatt boss. onz oder inz oder iny anstatt ony (eigentlich ja onyxia ;-) ). und pdk 5er heißt pdc (kam schonmal vor).


----------



## Silanas (28. März 2010)

Richtig = Falsch

Ich wer bereid = Ich wäre bereit
Wer es aners = Wäre es anders

Manchmal neige ich schon gern dazu menien Epic Duden auszupacken und damit um mich zu schlagen im Berserkermodus, aber oftmals endet solch eine Diskussion in einem deprimierendem Flame.

*sigh*


----------



## Wiikend (28. März 2010)

/2 Suchen noch für icc 10er Leute mit erfahrung.gesucht 1 tanks
Hf damit

Mfg wiikend

edit:ES HEIßT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL DIE QUEST NICHT DAS QUEST-.-

jaa das regt mich immer so auf wenn jemand sagt hey kannste mir mal bei einm questem helfen??
grr


----------



## weasle (28. März 2010)

Mutilate - Multilate




/facepalm


----------



## Tyrnaar (28. März 2010)

die loose/lose sache geht mir mit am meisten auf die nerven.. weiß auch nicht genau warum, da mir gewöhnliche tippfehler eigentlich am allerwertesten vorbeigehen.. liegt vlt. daran, dass mir die personen auch dann unsympathisch wären, wenn sie "omg lose" spammen würden...

ach, was ich auch wirklich liebe ist: Mauradon
es heißt Maraudon.. wie kommt man bitte auf Maura?


----------



## Matz88 (28. März 2010)

das - dass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (28. März 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> ES HEIßT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL DIE QUEST NICHT DAS QUEST-.-
> 
> jaa das regt mich immer so auf wenn jemand sagt hey kannste mir mal bei einm questem helfen??
> grr



Wir in Österreich sagen halt meistens das Quest, weil es ja bei uns auch DAS COLA anstatt DIE COLA heißt. Ich finde es jetzt nicht so schlimm, wenn jemand DIE oder DAS QUEST verwechselt. Es ist halt ein englischer Begriff und je nach dem, wie man in lieber ausspricht, gibt es halt den Artikel dazu. Wie gesagt, weil es eben Englisch ist, kann man nicht sagen, wie es richtig gehört.

Am meisten nerven mich die Leute, die pseudo-englische Begriffe verwenden, wie zb Druid (anstatt Dudu (ich finde es als Abkürzung, im Gegensatz zu Druide)), Healer (warum nicht gleich Heiler? Ist gleich lang und tut niemanden weh.)


----------



## Wiikend (28. März 2010)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Wir in Österreich sagen halt meistens das Quest, weil es ja bei uns auch DAS COLA anstatt DIE COLA heißt. Ich finde es jetzt nicht so schlimm, wenn jemand DIE oder DAS QUEST verwechselt. Es ist halt ein englischer Begriff und je nach dem, wie man in lieber ausspricht, gibt es halt den Artikel dazu. Wie gesagt, weil es eben Englisch ist, kann man nicht sagen, wie es richtig gehört.
> 
> Am meisten nerven mich die Leute, die pseudo-englische Begriffe verwenden, wie zb Druid (anstatt Dudu (ich finde es als Abkürzung, im Gegensatz zu Druide)), Healer (warum nicht gleich Heiler? Ist gleich lang und tut niemanden weh.)



Ich komme auch aus Österreich und bei uns sagt man halt ja hol ma amol a cola aber nie gib ma amol DAS(dos) cola ^^


----------



## Torfarn (28. März 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> edit:ES HEIßT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL DIE QUEST NICHT DAS QUEST-.-
> 
> jaa das regt mich immer so auf wenn jemand sagt hey kannste mir mal bei einm questem helfen??
> grr



Falsch! Es ist zwar vom Sprachgefühl her richtig, aber dadurch das es ein englisches Wort ist kann man keinen deutschen Artikel vorsetzen weil es keine Regel dafür gibt. Noch anschaulicher wird es im Spanischen da es dort keinen unbestimmten Artikel "das" gibt, dort ist alles entweder männlich oder weiblich definiert. Als Beispiel: la mesa - der Tisch ("la" heißt übersetzt "die"), auch wenn es im deutschen richtig wäre DER Tisch zu sagen, ist und bleibt es im spanischen falsch da es dort DIE Tisch heißt.

PS: Ich sage aber auch wegen dem Sprachgefühl die Quest 

Und ja auch ich habe diesen Thread missbraucht zum Klugscheißen!
Da fällt mir noch ein : Ich bin so klug K-L-U-K


----------



## asszudemi (28. März 2010)

drenai dreanei dränei und natürlich nicht zu vergessen draenai


----------



## HS2k (28. März 2010)

Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema mit der Sprache sind, Quest kommt aus dem französischen. 

Ja, viele schreiben ne Menge falsch einfach, weil sie es nicht besser wissen, gebt den einfach Eselsbrücken mit auf dem Weg, wie "seit Zeit", das hilft den und schont vieleicht eure Augen.

Und sich über schnell Schreibfehler wie vielciht, Kreiger oder Amge zu beschweren finde ich übertrieben, lieber schreibe ich schnell was falsch als das die Information zu spät kommt.

Das Einzige wo auch ich sage, dass keine Rechtschreibfehler reingehören sind Makros zur Suche von Leuten für Stammgruppen, Raids und Gilden.

Aber lasst doch jeden schreiben wie er will letztentlich verstehts jeder und das ist das Ziel oder seid ihr neidisch das ihr nicht falsch schreiben dürt ;D


----------



## roffell (28. März 2010)

mh das Wort erratet ihr niemals!!!!!!!!



feig 


mh was heisst das wohl? Mh Lösung? Er meinte fähig


----------



## Elito (28. März 2010)

so buchstabendreher passieren den besten, aber alles gesagte von manchen leuten treibt mich echt zum wahnsinn... solche leute (bzw meist noch kinder) sollten lieber die schulbank drücken anstatt vor dem computer ihre schlechte rechtschreibung zu präsentieren

ich meine btw solche duden-critter (trifft rechtschreibung kritisch, rechtschreibung stirbt)


----------



## LaVerne (28. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Besonders schmerzhaft finde ich auch: Fred
> 
> Viele wissen mit Sicherheit gar nicht wie das "Ding" richtig heisst.



Wenn jemand mit Fug und Absicht "Fred" benutzt, dann ist das weder schmerzhaft noch unabsichtlich, sondern eine ehemals sehr gängige "Verballhornung" aus dem Usenet. "Fred" für "Thread" ist so uralt, daß es eigentlich eher vom Alter und der I-Net- bzw. Usenet-Erfahrung des Benutzers als von irgendeinem "Mißverständnis" zeugt!

In Gruppen wie dasv oder dag gab es überhaupt keine andere Bezeichnung als "Fred" für einen Thread (und das hatte auch seine Begründung).

Wer das Usenet nicht kennen sollte (wie der liebe "Karius"): Es war mal die perfekte Diskussions-Platform! Anmeldung ohne richtigen Vor- und Zunamen (der in jedem Post ausgewiesen wurde) war oftmals nicht möglich, was Trollen und Idioten den Zugriff erschwerte - nix mit anonymisierenden Tarnnamen, sondern tatsächlich der reale Name, was die Leute doch anhält, sich ein wenig Zeit zu nehmen, um ihre Meinung zu verbreiten - immerhin kann man das noch in einigen Jahren unter ihrem vollen Namen nachgoogeln (drfm war mal sowas wie meine "Heimat")!
Diskussionen erfolgten über ein reines Text-System in einem geeigneten Client, das Quote-Ebenen in sehr schnell durchschaubarer Weise möglich machte (sprich: Jederzeit war der Ursprung der Diskussion als "Quote" sichtbar). 
Hat sich ein Teilnehmer "daneben" genommen, reichten mehrere Beschwer-Postings an den Provider - der sperrte dann den Schreibzugriff! Da war auch nix mehr mit Namens- oder IP-Änderung, weil der Zugang entweder nur über den I-Net-Zugang oder über einen ausgewählten Anbieter erfolgte. Wer also T-Online-Kunde war und es geschafft hatte, die Usenet-Götter zu verärgern, hatte eventuell je nach Art des Vergehens gleich lebenslanges Usenet-Verbot, bis er seinen Provider wechselte (sowas wünschte ich mir für verschiedene I-Net-Foren).

Dank der Anbindung des Usenets mit Hilfe von I-Net-Verbindungen hat sich auch leider diese Plattform erledigt. Entweder finden kaum noch Diskussionen durch die Verlagerung in die im Vergleich völlig indiskutablen I-Net-Foren statt oder man hat es mit einer Menge Vollpfosten zu tun, die leider auch durch Hinweise wie dieses Posting es schaffen, sich im Usenet zu registrieren - was heute über so ziemlich jeden I-Net-Provider geht.


----------



## Kæran (28. März 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit Fug und Absicht "Fred" benutzt, dann ist das weder schmerzhaft noch unabsichtlich, sondern eine ehemals sehr gängige "Verballhornung" aus dem Usenet. "Fred" für "Thread" ist so uralt, daß es eigentlich eher vom Alter und der I-Net- bzw. Usenet-Erfahrung des Benutzers als von irgendeinem "Mißverständnis" zeugt!



Außerdem ist der Fred der Neffe von der Edith

Nicht ein Schreibfehler, aber ich finds schlimm das so viele IMBA in einem völlig falschen Zusammenhang verwenden. Das heißt *Imba*lanced und bedeutet nichts positives


----------



## D4NTE (28. März 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Rouge - Rogue
> 
> Nervt, wirklich, aber naja.
> 
> ...



könntest du mir bitte bei "die" quest helfen? merkst du selber oder? in dem fall müsste es dann "könntest du mir bitte bei der(!) quest helfen?"

so ist nunmal die deutsche sprache und rechtschreibfehler können durchaus auch passieren(unwissenheit lass ich mal außen vor, jeder sollte die schule besucht haben...)


----------



## Karius (28. März 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit Fug und Absicht "Fred" benutzt, dann ist das weder schmerzhaft



Für dich vielleicht. 
Ich finde es furchtbar. Das machen auch all die schönen Worte nicht besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insofern kann ich mich nur diesem Statement anschließen: "Außerdem ist der Fred der Neffe von der Edith" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> noch unabsichtlich, ..


Ja, viele Dinge die geschrieben werden sind mit Sicherheit nicht unabsichtlich so geschrieben worden. Genau davon reden wir ja auch. 

amgier = Tippfehler
kul =/= cool -> Schreibfehler
Flamen ist toll -> Denkfehler

Natürlich kann man absichtlich kul schreiben, um cool zu sein, oder Fred, weil das der Name desjenigen ist mit dem du chattest. Die Feststellung dies wäre nicht falsch ist jedoch falsch, da es wohl kaum der allgemeingültigen Orthographie entspechen dürfte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist nur, dass es soviele Leute falsch aufschnappen. Schlussendlich führt das soweit, dass man andere im Chat nicht mehr verstehen kann, obwohl man Deutsch kann und WOWish, Denglisch sowie Leetspeak. Das ist dann nicht mehr ganz so kul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schadet es mit Sicherheit nicht mal spasseshalber eine kleine Liste mit den häufigsten Fehlern zu erstellen. 


Danke an alle für die bisherigen Beispiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tjialda (28. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Nennt uns die WoW-Schreibfehler die Euch am öftesten auffallen, oder die ihr bisher am lustigsten fandet.
> 
> Den Anfang mache ich mal mit:
> 
> ...






Am öftesten? Heißt das nicht am häufigsten?
Wenn schon klugscheissern,dann aber richtig...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (28. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Für dich vielleicht.
> Ich finde es furchtbar. Das machen auch all die schönen Worte nicht besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was heißt "für mich vielleicht"? Es war und ist nun mal eine gängige Verallberung, die zu den Wurzeln dessen zurückreicht, was wir heute das "Internet" nennen.



> Insofern kann ich mich nur diesem Statement anschließen: "Außerdem ist der Fred der Neffe von der Edith"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mag es sein, daß Dir der Sinn dahinter verschlossen bleibt? Die Tante von Fred ist nun mal Edith. Wie viele Leute nutzen denn dieses "Tante Edith", ohne zu wissen, daß "Fred" ihr Neffe ist (für die, die es immer noch nicht geschnallt haben: Fred = Thread (Diskussionsfaden); Edit bzw. Editieren = "Tante Edith" wie in "Tante Edith kam gerade hereingeschneit und sagte "...")?

Insofern ist "Fred" sogar mehr als berechtigt, sollte "Tante Edith" überhaupt in Erscheinung treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Picol (28. März 2010)

D4NTE schrieb:


> könntest du mir bitte bei "die" quest helfen? merkst du selber oder? in dem fall müsste es dann "könntest du mir bitte bei der(!) quest helfen?"
> 
> so ist nunmal die deutsche sprache und rechtschreibfehler können durchaus auch passieren(unwissenheit lass ich mal außen vor, jeder sollte die schule besucht haben...)




Junge, das ist Dativ da wird der bestimmte Artikel vor dem weiblichen Nomen immer zu einem "der".


----------



## Karius (28. März 2010)

Ich sehe du versuchst den Thread durchs Hintertürchen zu infiltrieren.


Jetzt schreibs mal auf deine Weise. ^^


----------



## DerHutmacher (28. März 2010)

hier ist ja so ziemlich alles gesagt worden.
Was mich auchnoch ankotzt statt 'g' -> 'q' nimmt (und dazu am besten noch 'ai' statt 'ei')

Beispiel: laaaawl das is SOOO qail xDDDDDDDDDD

Da kann ich oft nur an die Kugel denken

Edit:
anderst!

Beispiel: Das geht anderst

Was zur Hölle, wo kommt das 't' her?

und natürlich der all-time-favourit: einzigste
Dazu muss man aber denk ich nichts sagen


----------



## Picol (28. März 2010)

Kæran schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Fred der Neffe von der Edith
> 
> Nicht ein Schreibfehler, aber ich finds schlimm das so viele IMBA in einem völlig falschen Zusammenhang verwenden. Das heißt *Imba*lanced und bedeutet nichts positives




Warum wohl nicht? Auch wenn eine Klasse zu stark ist, ist sie imbalanced, oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## LaVerne (28. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich sehe du versuchst den Thread durchs Hintertürchen zu infiltrieren.
> Jetzt schreibs mal auf deine Weise. ^^



Ich gestehe, ich steh auf dem Schlauch! Was möchtest Du mir mitteilen? Backdoor? Fred? Mir graut es bei manchen Vorstellungen dieser Dinge in Verbindung mit der gestrengen Tante Edith!

Und ich hoffe, Du meinst nicht, daß ich gerade Fred von hinten sexuell mißbrauche! Bah! Ich doch nicht! Bei seiner Tante könnte ich eventuell eine Ausnahme machen...


----------



## Funkydiddy (28. März 2010)

bei uns sieht man oft
,,suchen noch 1heal und 1dd's für XX10"


----------



## LaVerne (28. März 2010)

Funkydiddy schrieb:


> bei uns sieht man oft
> ,,suchen noch 1heal und 1dd's für XX10"




"DDs" in Mehrzahl ist ja noch völlig ok. Das Apostroph zeugt von Unsicherheit, weil heute Mode ist, jedes ergänzende "s" abzugrenzen, wobei es nur wenige Fälle in der deutschen Sprache gibt, wo dies erlaubt ist (das sogenannte Deppen-Apostroph; siehe http://www.deppenapostroph.de/ ).

Besser sind alle möglichen Schreibweisen von "Erfolg". Es ist schon witzig, daß das englische "Achievement" länger getippt werden möchte als der deutsche "Erfolg" - die verschiedenen Schreibweisen sind allerdings der Brüller:

"Archivment"
"Archifment"
"Aschiefement" usw.

Was spricht gegen "Erfolg"? Das kann man kaum fehlschreiben: "Ährfolk". Arschiefmähnt!

Man sollte nicht nur bei Gruppen nicht mitgehen, die bestimmte "Ärchiehfments" vorraussetzen; man sollte die Schreiber auch noch auf "Ignore" setzen - wegen Mißtrauen in ihre leiterischen Fähigkeiten, die kurze, prägnante und wohlüberlegte Aussagen vorraussetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dohfe unter s'ich: Da e's's't ihr richtig gut! Im 'S'üden is't mit S'icherheit die Hölle lo's! Wie fail ist da's denn? Und bei s'olchen offi'ziellen S'childern da drau's's'en wundert man 'sich über die W'oW-Rechts'chreibung?


----------



## R.A.Helllord (28. März 2010)

Mal zu dem "einzigste"

Es gibt Dialekte, z.B. Sächsisch, da gehört dieses Wort einfach zum Wortschatz und es wird auch keiner schaffen dieses da wieder heraus zuholen.
Und da lasse ich mir auch nicht reinreden bei diesem Thema selbst wenn ich der einzigste Sachse weltweit bin, dieses Wort wird weiterverwendet werden. ;P


Was ich witzig finde ist dieses tolle Kreuz mit wider und wieder.

Wieder = Etwas wird wiederholt, z.B. die Klassenstufe

wider = Etwas leistet widerstand, d.h. es wehrt sich


Und Karius:

Du hast doch in deinem Freundeskreis garantiert auch so kleine Dinge welche ihr unglaublich lustig findet (Wortspiele oder ähnliches) 
und so gibt es halt auch andere Gruppierungen welche ihre "Insider-witze" haben, gönne diesen Leuten das doch einfach.


----------



## LaVerne (28. März 2010)

R.A.Helllord schrieb:


> Mal zu dem "einzigste"



Bei mir in der "Clique" wird gnadenlos verbessert, wer "einzig" sagt. Man muß doch betonen, daß es auch eine Steigerung von "einzig" im Sinne von "völlig einmalig" gibt. Und nein, wir kommen nicht aus dem Sachsenland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

"einzig" ist so 'fail'; das muß auf jeden Fall sprachlich weitergetragen werden! Ist wie mit dem Deppenapostroph oder diesem Dativ-Dingen's! De's's'en Widerkehr widers'etzen wir un's willentlich! Eventuell sogar wiellentlich! Aber nur mit Apos'troph! '


----------



## Traklar (28. März 2010)

Irgendwie schreiben bei uns immer sehr viele

/2 Suchen noch Leute für Daily Weekly

und häufig wird halt beim Schnellschreiben einfach das ch im Wort vertauscht suhcen oder so. Nicht schlimm, passiert auch mir hin und wieder.


----------



## Deasaster (28. März 2010)

Ebend oder ebent, das ist mein Ohren und Augenquälwort.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R.A.Helllord (28. März 2010)

Laverne, einzigste ist die die höhste steigerungsform in Sachsen von einzig.
Zumindest bei uns.

Und was auch sehr interessant ist, hast du schonmal etwas von einer Wahrung des Kulturerbes gehört? Dazu zählen neben Bräuchen und Traditionen nunmal auch die Muttersprache.

Und deinem Vorschlag zum deppenapostroph schließe ich mich voll und ganz an. SCHÜTZ DIESE ARMEN APOSTROPHE! NUTZT SIE IMMER UND ÜBERALL!!!


----------



## HolyTauren (28. März 2010)

ifm heißt aber !!LFM!!

sit statt ist 

Kein Rechtschreibfehler aber dennoch lustig: "LFM daylie Weekly" 

Erstens heißt das daily und daily weekly macht wenig Sinn.


täglich wöchentliche Quest? WTF?


----------



## Herzinfukked (28. März 2010)

Seid und seit werden gerne mal vertauscht.

Ganz furchtbar finde ich die "eingedeutschten" WoW-Wörter, die dann falsch sind (: a la "rouge", "mäge" [ja mit ä...], "preist", "weekli", "dailie".

Welches Problem aber noch schlimmer ist: Dass viele Spieler nicht einmal die deutsche Sprache beherrschen. Wenn man sich mal vertippt, weil man zu schnell schreibt [passiert mir ganz schnell in Raids, dass aus dem "nicht" ein "nihct" entsteht], aber man sollte doch in der Grundschule gelernt haben, dass man das Wort "das" auch mit 2 "s" schreibt und vorallem wann man es einsetzt oder dass das Wort "hier" mit "ie" schreibt etc.

Ich habe mir mal den Spaß erlaubt im /2 zu schreiben:

/2 Verkaufe Duden und Oxford Dictionary Englisch. Startgebot: 1 Gold


Nun ratet mal wie viele sich gemeldet haben [abgesehen von den Leuten die mich dann angeflüstert haben mit dem Satz: "lol. Wie viele haben sich shcon gemeldet? (:"


----------



## LaVerne (28. März 2010)

R.A.Helllord schrieb:


> Laverne, einzigste ist die die höhste steigerungsform in Sachsen von einzig.
> Zumindest bei uns.



Wir s'ollten daran arbeiten, diese's hohe Kulturgut auch in andere Bunde'sländer - 'sofern nicht läng'st ges'chehen - zu exportieren. Die Formulierung "einzig" darf nicht länger alleine da'stehen; 'sondern bedarf noch ihrer 'Steigerung!



> Und was auch sehr interessant ist, hast du schonmal etwas von einer Wahrung des Kulturerbes gehört? Dazu zählen neben Bräuchen und Traditionen nunmal auch die Muttersprache.



Jupp, auch da 'schließe ich mich an. Nur die Ös'tereicher 'sollte man rau'slassen - wenn die hier Politik machen, dann mündet da's's ge'schichtlich ge'sehen in Grö's'senwahn, Übertreibung und allgemeiner Ächtung de's kleinen Schnauzbarte's. Die s'ind mir eh s'uspekt...



> Und deinem Vorschlag zum deppenapostroph schließe ich mich voll und ganz an. SCHÜTZ DIESE ARMEN APOSTROPHE! NUTZT SIE IMMER UND ÜBERALL!!!



Man kann einfach nicht genügend Apo'strophe verteilen. Ist ja auch egal, da's's 'sie in 99,99 % aller Fälle im deut'schen 'Schriftbild völlig fal'sch verteilt wären (wer keine Apo'strophe macht, liegt also mei'stens richtig). Haupt'sache, 'sie 'sind da! ''''11


----------



## Texuna (28. März 2010)

Zwei Klassiker:

Vor Jahren einmal gelesen: "Hat jemand Lust auf HDW?" - "Was ist HDW?" - "Hölle des Weglagers." (gemeint waren "Höhlen des Wehklagens")
Kommt immer mal wieder vor: "Suche Leute für BRT" (BRD stand für "Black Rock Depths" und SWT für "Schwarzfels Tiefen", BRT wird dann aller warscheinlichkeit nach für grausamtes Denglisch stehen: "Black Rock Tiefen") (Neben übertriebenen Anglizismen und überflüssigen Slang brennt Denglisch mir besonders in den Augen)


----------



## Karius (28. März 2010)

Texuna schrieb:


> (Neben übertriebenen Anglizismen und überflüssigen Slang brennt Denglisch mir besonders in den Augen)



Dann ist mein Blog wohl eher nichts für dich. ^^

Da wird gecasted, geprocct, gernerft und gebufft, gechainhealed, Arcane Barraged, gedisst, gedissed, enchanted, gestackt, crit wird depressed, hit wird bis zum cap gegemt, Haste aber nur bis zum GCD, zu achten ist aber trotzdem auf die Softcaps, gefailed, gelaggt, gekillt, gelooted, gerolled, Hot Streak gepyrot, gefireballed, gescorched, ignited, gefroboed, gechilled, geslowed, elementaled, genovat, CoCed, geicelanced, geshielded, gewarded, die Barrier hochgezogen, geused, gechained, getheoriecrafted, gerawred, Stats analysiert und gescaled, tables erstellt, int und wille als zweisprachige Abkürzungen verwendet, gesheept, geschildkrötet, gecounterspelled, gesilenced, gekickt, gemuted, gebanned, ignored, Addons installiert, Patches gelanden, Ehre geleecht, Content geprogressed, Bosse gedowned, gePoMed, MBAM auf AB4 verwendet, Abar in die Rota eingebaut wenn es um Movement geht, Skill gefordert, Manamanagement betrieben, gefarmt und letztlich Spass gehabt. 

Ist das nicht funny?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (28. März 2010)

Weekly wird bei uns oft zu:

weakly
weckly
weeckly
weekli


und noch 1000 andere schreibarten. brauchst echt fantasie um das oft zu entziffern.


----------



## Seikyo (28. März 2010)

Eben erst im BG passiert! Allianz dabei zu verlieren!

Typ: Ihr Noobs!
<Nächster Turm geht verloren.> 
Typ: Ich Noobs!

Natürlich meinte er auch hier wieder Ihr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nouva (28. März 2010)

Jemand wollt mal von mir wissen wo man einen bestimmtes Questitem bekommt. Die Frage lautete:
"wie heißt quest von der die du meintest wo qustitem gibt"


----------



## Argolo (28. März 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Weekly wird bei uns oft zu:
> 
> weakly
> weckly
> ...



Wie zum Beispiel Weagly.


----------



## Shisky (28. März 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Equipt statt Equip. (zb. Mein Equipt ist total imbaa.)
> Das geht absolut gar nicht, man liest es aber trotzdem zu oft hier im Forum.




/sign

Ganz ganz grausam !

In Kombination mit "Equiptcheck" noch schlimmer !


----------



## Valthorian1011 (28. März 2010)

giebt - gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (28. März 2010)

Wenn engl. Begriffe falsch geschrieben werden, gehts ja noch:

Falsch: DD´s (es gibt kein Mehrzahl s bei "Damage Dealern)

Was aber überhaupt nicht geht, sind Satzformulierungen, die auf eine schlechte oder gar keine Schulbildung hinweisen:

Falsch: Hat mir wer? Mag wer?
einfach peinlich...


----------



## R.A.Helllord (28. März 2010)

Ich sollte echt aufhören damit irgendwelche Texte zu verfassen solange mein Gehirn noch schläft. -.-

Wir haben einzige mit einzigste ausgetauscht da es schöner (und stärker) als einzige klingt und das war dann auch schon alles zur Geschichte.
Fragt mich nicht nach dem Warum, ist halt nunmal so.




> Laverne, einzigste ist die die höhste steigerungsform in Sachsen von einzig.
> Zumindest bei uns.



Ja, ich mag mein Gehirn sehr...

Laverne, Hut ab.
Ich hätte mich selbst so satt überall willentlich Apostrophe zusetzen...


----------



## RasDvaTri (28. März 2010)

am nervigsten sind diese idioten die ständig "dan" anstelle von "dann" schreiben -.- 

wie blöd muss man sein, wenn man das ständig macht?!


----------



## Martok352 (28. März 2010)

zu der weekly... ich mag da sehr die wöchentliche daily
und noch besser... lfm ****** für die wöchentliche daylie
^^


----------



## Darrlin (28. März 2010)

/2 - Geiler sucht noch Gruppe für HdR
 	(Heiler)

Sehr lustig ;P


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. März 2010)

Suche 1 dds für.... 	-> Was denn nun, einen oder mehrere?

 oder 

drück doch alt - F4 	-> Es ist Alt + oder & F4!


----------



## Gjallar (28. März 2010)

Was mir immer besonders in's Auge (und das Herz der Rechtschreibung) trifft, sind Sätze wie

"Suchen noch *ein *Tank und *ein *Heiler für xxx" oder in Inis, wenn's mal nicht so gut läuft und Tank/ Heiler die Gruppe verlassen & man nach Ersatz sucht "Kennt wer noch *ein *Tank?" usw... Ich muss mich dann immer richtig zurückhalten, um nicht ein großes, dickes _ein*EN* _in den Chat zu knallen.
Und das auf unserer RP-Hochburg _Aldor_... schlimm schlimm^^


----------



## minuba (28. März 2010)

Am besten find ich immer, "DDler" = Damagedealerler?, immer wieder lustig wen ich das lese.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Flavastulta (28. März 2010)

Was mich tierisch nervt (und vielleicht auch nur indirekt hier reingehört) sind Sätze wie:

"Ich gehe jetzt Raid X."

"Kann mich jemand Instanz Y ziehen?"

Das hört sich bescheuert ohne Ende an, als hätte man vor 3 Tagen angefangen Deutsch zu lernen. Oder sagt man sonst auch "Ich gehe Bahnhof." oder "Kannst du mich Flughafen fahren?" ?
Ok, wenn man ein 13 Jahre alter Möchtegerngangster ist und das cool findet, vielleicht (nein, kein Kiddy-Flame, nur ein Gangster-Kiddy-Flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber kein normaler Mensch der jemals eine Schule besucht hat sollte so sprechen. Aber das ist in WoW leider schon komplett sozial akzeptiert und zieht sich durch sämtliche Alters- und Bildungsklassen, wie ich mittlerweile gemerkt habe... Was ist so schwer daran zu sagen "Kann mich jemand DURCH Instanz x ziehen?" oder "Ich gehe jetzt IN Instanz Y." oder vielleicht sogar sowas schönes wie "Suchen Leute, um die Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers zu absolvieren.", aber das wird es wohl niemals geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ach ja, wo ich auch bekloppt werden könnte sind so Sachen wie "buffs plx", verdammt, was soll das? Es hört sich bescheuert an, und mir kann niemand erzählen, dass es zu lange dauern würde, "bitte" zu schreiben...

Und es nervt mich, nur noch mit "Mage" angesprochen zu werden, man kann sich doch wohl den Namen seiner Mitspieler, auch wenn es Leute von anderen Servern sind, kurz durchlesen und gegebenenfalls abkürzen. Aber einfach nur "Mage" oder "Magier" finde ich irgendwie recht unhöflich...

So, genug mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (28. März 2010)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Und es nervt mich, nur noch mit "Mage" angesprochen zu werden, man kann sich doch wohl den Namen seiner Mitspieler, auch wenn es Leute von anderen Servern sind, kurz durchlesen und gegebenenfalls abkürzen. Aber einfach nur "Mage" oder "Magier" finde ich irgendwie recht unhöflich...



/sign


----------



## Renenm (28. März 2010)

Bei uns wird immer der Phönix geflamt, weil jemand "Fönix" erfand und sich den eingesteckt hat.


----------



## Casp (28. März 2010)

"ifg" XY für ABC...


----------



## Locaseraphin (28. März 2010)

also einige von euch haben wirklich langeweile, seitdem es chats gibt werden sachen komisch abgekürzt. Solang jeder weiss was zb mit "DD´s" gemeint ist, ist doch alles in Butter. Vor allem schreiben bestimmt 95% der Leute so. Bei der Rechtschreibung, von offensichtlich oft vorkommenden Wörtern wie "Daily oder Weekly" nervt es mich auch. Aber hier scheinen echt einige langeweile zu haben oder Deutschlehrer zu sein. Wem interessiert denn zb die groß und kleinschreibung- Achtet niemand drauf... aber es ist auch falsch^^
Klugscheisser kann niemand leiden =) vorallem nicht wegen so einem irrelevantem mist


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. März 2010)

Dazu fällt mir direkt ein Satz ein: "Fiso is Lichtmann der cast lichtwelle Feuerschaden!" (Weiß jemand, was das heißen soll? Das war bei den Valkyren in PDK...)

Ansonsten noch: suche schmid für xy, holly prister, undeath dk, kriger, rouge, ...

Die ewige das/dass-Sache... oder seid/seit. Wurde ja auch schon angesprochen.

Edit: Der Unterschied zwischen Tod und tot ist vielen auch nicht klar.


----------



## DreiHaare (28. März 2010)

Wirklich schlimm finde ich, dass manche wirklich keinen Unterschied mehr sehen in "denn" und "den", "wenn" und "wen". Sie schreiben es grundsätzlich nur noch mit einem "n".
Oder auch "wir suchen noch ein healer"...verdammt, man sucht einEN weiteren Healer. Aber auch das können sie nicht mehr unterscheiden.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (28. März 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> ...
> Was auch noch nervt: Der/Das Quest.
> Es heißt _Die _Quest.
> Quest aus dem englischen: Die Aufgabe, die Frage, der Auftrag ist vom Genus her femininum.
> ...


/sign!

Meine Favoriten sind:

Richtig        -------   _Falsch_

	Dailys    -------       		Daylis

    Weekly     	-------    	Weakly

	Rogue       	-------   	Rouge

   seit/seid        -------        seid/seit


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (28. März 2010)

Sex (sec.)


----------



## Kidgun (28. März 2010)

ich mach selbst viele fehler das sind dann welche wie
dnan; welhce; oderw as
liegen daran das ich schneller schreibe als ich denken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber mich nerven selbst schreibfehler bzw falsche schreibweisen wie mia; dia; mudda;alta usw also verschluckte endungen usw

p.s. schreiß auf rechtschreibung wen interessiert die?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baggirl (28. März 2010)

/2 lfm ak 25er
...

/2 danke foll

*hand-auf-die-stirn* ------> voll


-.-


----------



## Aquapainter (28. März 2010)

Ich mach`s mir mal einfach:

Mir graut es vor Leuten, die noch nicht mal Deutsch im Chat richtig schreiben können und dann auf englisch noch schlimmer schreiben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum schreibt man: "suchen healer" wenn man auch "suchen Heiler" schreiben kann. Das Wort ist noch nicht mal länger (doch dafür richtig geschrieben^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ice Core (28. März 2010)

Was ich neuerdings immer öfter höre ist "were" statt "wäre".


----------



## Freyen (28. März 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Und warum schreibt man: "suchen healer" wenn man auch "suchen Heiler" schreiben kann. Das Wort ist noch nicht mal länger (doch dafür richtig geschrieben^^)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Davon abgesehen, dass "healer" tatsächlich so geschrieben wird... 
Wenn man schon vor der Zwangslokalisation dabei war, gebraucht man eben häufig noch die englischen Begriffe, ich hab kein Problem damit. Mit dem "Denglisch" in WoW ist es wie mit dem Akzent der Muttersprache, manche Angewohnheiten bekommt man einfach nicht mehr raus. ^^

btt: "kannse Wassern, gib!" O.o 
Also erstens bin ich Priester und zweitens wüsste ich nicht, wo es im Flammenschlund eine Wasserfläche zum Boote zu Wasser lassen gibt. Das war in letzter Zeit das lustigste ^^


----------



## PickelBee (28. März 2010)

Ragmo schrieb:


> auch toll: dds/dd's (damagedealer*S*?)



Im Grunde ist der Plural von DD auch DD, ein Damagedealer, zwei Damagedealer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elnor (28. März 2010)

Wenn ich das hier reinschreiben würde was die alles im Handelschat falsch schreiben würde ich morgen noch hier sitzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. März 2010)

vikitori schrieb:


> Archievement -.-"



Jep, 80% wollen es auf Englisch schreiben, wissen aber nicht das es Achievement heißt xD


----------



## Isaya (28. März 2010)

Tyrnaar schrieb:


> ach, was ich auch wirklich liebe ist: Mauradon
> es heißt Maraudon.. wie kommt man bitte auf Maura?




Kommt vielleicht aus dem WoWMapViewer. Dort steht auch "Mauradon" anstatt Maraudon. Deshalb dachte ich auch lange Zeit, dass es Mauradon heißt.


----------



## PickelBee (28. März 2010)

Auf RP-Servern wird auch heute noch vieles ausgeschrieben.
Wenn dort jemand nach Randoms sucht schreibt er nicht rnd sondern: "Suche noch Mitstreiter für ..."

Ist der RPler aber in Eile kann man häufig folgendes lesen: "Suche noch Mi*st*reiter für..." Muss ich immer wieder drüber schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unglaublich nervend sind aber diese Leute, die sich genrell Doppelbuchstaben, ie-Wörter und Endungen auf t sparen.
Bsp:" Kan das nich schneler gehn?" oder: "Vol mis!"

Für mich immer wieder ein Grund für /ignore X


----------



## Charge! (28. März 2010)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> also einige von euch haben wirklich langeweile, seitdem es chats gibt werden sachen komisch abgekürzt. Solang jeder weiss was zb mit "DD´s" gemeint ist, ist doch alles in Butter. Vor allem schreiben bestimmt 95% der Leute so. Bei der Rechtschreibung, von offensichtlich oft vorkommenden Wörtern wie "Daily oder Weekly" nervt es mich auch. Aber hier scheinen echt einige langeweile zu haben oder Deutschlehrer zu sein. Wem interessiert denn zb die groß und kleinschreibung- Achtet niemand drauf... aber es ist auch falsch^^
> Klugscheisser kann niemand leiden =) vorallem nicht wegen so einem irrelevantem mist



Da muss ich (mit Klugschiss^^) widersprechen:
Der Lehrer würde (zurecht!!!) sagen: Das gereicht euch irgendwann mal zum Nachteil. Viele können heute nicht mal mehr eine Bewerbung schreiben. Resultat kannst du dir ausrechen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren sind manche Dinge einfach unverständlich geworden. Man versteht es nicht, was gemeint ist. 2 sek Zeitersparnis beim Tippen aber 5min Tippen, um das wieder klarzustellen. Effizient? Nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Letztendlich das wichtigste: Das nimmt irgendwann Überhand!*
Sprachwandel ist ok - keine Frage. Aber Defizite in der Kommunikation sollten sich NICHT verbreiten. Das tun sie aber, wenn man nur noch falsches liest, ein Test:
Ohne groß nachzudenken, in max. 2 Sekunden, bitte antworten, Stichwort seit-seid: Wart ihr schon lange nicht mehr online oder ward ihr es heute? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



________________________

Ich hake jetzt aber mal bei den "DDs" nach: Im Englischen wird der Plural mit s gebildet. Warum sollte es nicht Damage Dealers (korrekter damage dealers) heißen? Klar, im Eingedeutschten natürlich ohne s. Wo sind hier die Anglisten?^^


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Rouge - Rogue
> 
> Nervt, wirklich, aber naja.
> 
> ...



Naja, englische und deutsche Rechtschreibung zu kombinieren ist eigentlich nicht gerade das schlauste, trd macht es jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fast jeder sagt "Die Quest" 
Einige sagen "Das Quest"

Denke mal, dass es sagen kannst wie du willst, weil es eben 2 verschiedene Sprachen sind, und man kann keine 2 verschiedenen Rechtschreibung kombinieren..

Im englischen heißt es außerdem: the quest bzw. this quest (darauf deuten)

Die/das Quest - Mach's wie du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghuul (28. März 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Rouge - Rogue
> 
> Nervt, wirklich, aber naja.
> 
> ...




Rouge soll ja auch nur heissen, dass der Char sich geschminkt hat und Rouge aufgetragen hat :-) evtl. um einen männlichen Boss zu beeindrucken ;-)


----------



## Neneko89 (28. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Dann ist mein Blog wohl eher nichts für dich. ^^
> 
> Da wird gecasted, geprocct, gernerft und gebufft, gechainhealed, Arcane Barraged, gedisst, gedissed, enchanted, gestackt, crit wird depressed, hit wird bis zum cap gegemt, Haste aber nur bis zum GCD, zu achten ist aber trotzdem auf die Softcaps, gefailed, gelaggt, gekillt, gelooted, gerolled, Hot Streak gepyrot, gefireballed, gescorched, ignited, gefroboed, gechilled, geslowed, elementaled, genovat, CoCed, geicelanced, geshielded, gewarded, die Barrier hochgezogen, geused, gechained, getheoriecrafted, gerawred, Stats analysiert und gescaled, tables erstellt, int und wille als zweisprachige Abkürzungen verwendet, gesheept, geschildkrötet, gecounterspelled, gesilenced, gekickt, gemuted, gebanned, ignored, Addons installiert, Patches gelanden, Ehre geleecht, Content geprogressed, Bosse gedowned, gePoMed, MBAM auf AB4 verwendet, Abar in die Rota eingebaut wenn es um Movement geht, Skill gefordert, Manamanagement betrieben, gefarmt und letztlich Spass gehabt.
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott hab ich mich grad weggeschmissen xD

Da ich deine Blogs seit ca. 2 Montan verfolge kann ich das nur bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (28. März 2010)

Ice schrieb:


> Was ich neuerdings immer öfter höre ist "were" statt "wäre".



Fast genauso schlimm ist 'währe' statt 'wäre', was man auch jeden Tag liest. :S


----------



## munki666 (28. März 2010)

"gief" - "give"
oder einer wollte grade schreiben, dass einer "geargeil" wäre, aber schrieb "ders giergeil" xD
/2 xy "suchen noch einen HEIL für icc 10er"
/2 xx "immer diese rechten mit ihrem heil..." xD


----------



## Locaseraphin (28. März 2010)

Nun, wie gesagt, mich stört das Denglisch nicht!
Die Rächtschraip Fehler stören mich ja auch...aber das sich jemand darüber aufregt als "Mage" angeredet zu werden=) Heutzutage...naja
Ich reagier auch auf > Healer, Heiler, Pala oder auf diverse abkürzungen meines Namens.
Es gibt nunmal Leute die zb das Addon Grid benutzen und nur Farben bzw die ersten Buchstaben des Namens lesen und in Eile dann nur die Klasse als anrede benutzen, völlig ausreichend in Heroischen Instanzen (schmunzel).
Oder bei der masse an unaussprechlichen Namen...Da werf ich auch gern das Handtuch...

Aber was will man denn bitte auf einem Nicht-RP- Server erwarten?

-
Hallo, ich suche noch Gefolgsleute für die 10-Personen Schlachtzugs Instanz Obsidiansanktrum. Wenn du ein Magier, Schurke oder Vergeltungs Paladin bist melde dich bitte, dann kann ich mir deine Rüstung in Dalaran am Brunnen in der Mitte der Stadt anschauen und somit beurteilen ob du schon bereit für diese Instanz bist.
Eine Schadensabsorbierende Klasse die die Gruppe schützt wird ebenso erbeten sich bei Interesse zu melden. 
-(naja oder so ähnlich)

Und ja, natürlich hat das alles konsequenzen, klar färbt es auch ein wenig ab. ABER, wer es nicht will kann sich den Chat auch ausstellen =)
So ist es nunmal seitdem es das Internet gibt, es wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Talismaniac (28. März 2010)

Destromas schrieb:


> dudu - Druide/Druiden/Druid



dudu = dumb druid
So, nun wisst ihr alle warum euch alte druiden die den ausdruck noch kennen ignorieren.


----------



## bloodstar (28. März 2010)

ganz klar seid <> seit -.-



ich hab früher immer mauradon statt maraudon gesagt ^^


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (28. März 2010)

Ganz grausam find ich...


/2 Healer, rest DD´s für ak10 dann go.

Wie "dann go"

Was hn dat fürn Deutsch?

Anstellle "dann go" könnte man hophop oder zackig schreiben ^^


----------



## Kindgenius (28. März 2010)

Anales Klingensturm.








Omg...Wie macht mit dem Analbereich nen Klingensturm?
Wer hat den Bullshit überhaupt erfunden?


----------



## Malondil (28. März 2010)

Kein Plan ob es schon geschrieben worden ist:

Equipt-Check

Wenn dann heißt es Equipcheck wobei ich selbst das Wort hasse, da wie wir hoffentlich alle wissen Equip nicht gleich Skill ist.


----------



## Umath (28. März 2010)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Wir in Österreich sagen halt meistens das Quest, weil es ja bei uns auch DAS COLA anstatt DIE COLA heißt.



hmm, nö,.... ich bin auch aus Österreich und "wir" hier sagen die cola und auch die quest....


----------



## Kontext (28. März 2010)

"Lasst die die letzte Flagge holen, damit wir schneller den _Loose_ kriegen."

Immer wieder gerne in ähnlichen Abwandlungen im BG zu lesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HexxaFestil (28. März 2010)

Welche ist die beste Hodenverzauberung für healschamanen - Welche ist die beste HOSENVERZAUBERUNG für healschamanen XD


----------



## HexxaFestil (28. März 2010)

oder ,,dein mudda is ein paladin´´


----------



## Nexilein (28. März 2010)

Mir rollen sich bei "nen" die Zehennägel hoch. 
Häufig gebraucht im Sinne von "ein" oder "einen/m", z.B. in einem Satz wie: "Kann mir nen Mage nen Port nach Dalaran machen?"

Besonders schlimm wird es aber, wenn "nen" synonym für "eine" verwendet wird. "Du hast doch auch *nen* Blutelf*e* als Twink, oder?"

Das ist quasi der "Post-Gender-Overkill" für Menschen mit Schreibschwäche


----------



## Braamséry (28. März 2010)

Ein Kumpel schreibt immer Hutner, weil er es mittlerweile so schnell schreibt, dass da nie Hunter rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Krshna schrieb:


> dds = damagedealer(s)?



Theoratisch ist DDs richtig, weil es nur die Mehrzahl des Kürzels darstellt.


----------



## zerre (28. März 2010)

@ gnorfal 


Bevor du hier in einem rechtschreib*fred* postest, ändere doch  bitte deine signatur. Es heißt ECSTASY nicht Extasy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere*


----------



## HexxaFestil (28. März 2010)

Ja ich schreibe auch zu schnell, naja zum glück wissen meine kollegen was ich meine^^


----------



## nirvanager1 (28. März 2010)

Richtig - Falsch

Einziger - Einzigste

gott wie ich es hasse wenn jem einzigste schreibt statt einzige oder einziger oder einziges!!!!


----------



## HexxaFestil (28. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. März 2010)

Denke sind fast dieselben Schreibfehler wie beim normalen chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer vielleicht bei Abkürzungen etc.


Meine häufigsten sind oft Buchstabenverdreher wie:

kiene
udn
mti

usw


----------



## Isaya (28. März 2010)

Hm... wenn ich mir hier so durchlese, was ihr so schlimm findet...
Manchmal schreibe ich auch nen/en/ne anstatt eine/ein/eines.
Kommt auch mal vor, dass ich amchen anstatt machen schreibe oder sonst was.
Liegt wohl daran, dass man manchmal einfach schnell schreiben muss oder einfach keine Lust auf Kommata, Punkte o.ä. hat.
Ich habe da allgemein nichts gegen.


----------



## Martok (28. März 2010)

seit seid

www.seidseit.de !


----------



## chriss95 (28. März 2010)

okay
also bei meinem bruder ist das so

er schreibt immer t=d immer 2 ausrufezeichen hinter den sätzen dir=dia mir=mia
zb satz
hey digga was gehd bai dia heude so!!?

sowas regt voll auf wenn ich sonnen scheiß lesen muss


----------



## Dirfska (28. März 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Manchmal schreibe ich auch nen/en/ne anstatt eine/ein/eines.



Hab beim Überfliegen nur das hier gefunden zu dem, was ich schreiben wollte, also beziehe ich mich direkt mal auf diesen Post:

Ich persönlich habe absolut nichts dagegen, wenn jemand die Abkürzungen n/ne/nen/... nutzt. Ich komme aus dem Rheinland, rede und schreibe privat selber so. Hier ist das normal und hier wissen die meisten auch, wofür die Abkürzungen stehen und wie man sie nutzt. Leider trifft das offensichtlich nicht auf alle Leute zu, denn immer wieder muss ich Sätze lesen, bei denen sich bei mir wirklich die Fußnägel kringeln. Das sind so "lustige" Sachen wie:
_
"Das ist *nen* cooler Thread."_ 
--> Falsch, denn ohne Abkürzung hieße es _"Das ist *ein* cooler Thread."_, entsprechend lautet der Satz richtig: _"Das ist *n* cooler Thread."_

Es kommt so häufig vor, dass Leute einfach überall "nen" schreiben und es tut so unglaublich weh!

Also, richtig:

ein --> n
eine --> ne
einen --> nen
...

Edit: Ok, Nexilein, hab Deinen Post überlesen. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Crush351 (28. März 2010)

Ich finds schlimm, wenn aus "ie" ein "i" wird und andersherum.

Achja, zu den Thema "Weekly Rechtschreibung"...
Bei uns gibts auch das Wort "Wiekli"...okay, nur einmal gelesen, aber es ist schlimm^^


----------



## toast. (28. März 2010)

Gestern in der PdK: "Wir haben zu viele milis!"

Milis? Ist das ein Pokémon?


----------



## Nexilein (28. März 2010)

Dirfska schrieb:


> Edit: Ok, Nexilein, hab Deinen Post überlesen. Tut mir leid.



Schon ok, ist ja gut zu wissen, dass es nicht nur mir so geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic

Die Verwendung von Satzzeichen ist auch so eine Sache. Sie im Eifer des Gefechtes wegzulassen finde ich oftmals nicht schlimm, aber was will mir jemand sagen der "Suche Gilde???" schreibt?


----------



## Tabuno (28. März 2010)

Nummer 1 ganz klar: Archievement
Wenn es einer schreibt machen es die anderen alle nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isaya (28. März 2010)

Dirfska schrieb:


> Also, richtig:
> 
> ein --> n
> eine --> ne
> ...




Hast wohl Recht. Komme auch aus dem Rheinland...^^
Aber ich schreibe statt "ein" immer "en".
Aber ist wohl egal.


----------



## DerBuB (28. März 2010)

Lichkoenig: bitte entweder Leichenkoenig oder Lichking.

Ansonsten: der komplette Handelskanal.


----------



## JoLasca (28. März 2010)

Das meiste wurde ja schon genannt, auch bei uns häufig im Handelschannel zu lesen:

- diverse Schreibweisen von Weekly / Weakly / Weeklie / ... (zudem noch "lfg dayli weeklie" in etlichen Schreib-Varianten), 
- Rogue / Rouge
- allerhand Varianten von Erfolg --> Achiefment / Archievemend / ... (auch schon gelesen: Arschievement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Nordende / Nordrend / Northend / ... 
- vor kurzem im /1 gelesen: boreanischer Fjord ^^
- Whisper mit dem nichtssagenden Inhalt "heal?" (sucht der einen Heiler? Ist er selbst Heiler? Braucht er Heilung?...)

Mal von Tippfehlern oder schlichter Unwissenheit abgesehen; nicht jeder ist ein Ass in Rechtschreibung.. aber grundlegende Dinge falsch zu schreiben tut schon manchmal weh beim Lesen (hir statt hier, foll statt voll, kul oder kuul statt cool, selbst erfundenes "Denglish" wie z.B. "Kannste mich vercasten plx?" ---- Wie bitte? Vercasten..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz schlimm und mein Favorit zum Thema sind Sätze wie folgender: 
"schmid hir, *wo* mir [irgendwas] schmiden kan ??!!??!!!" (nein, Satzzeichen sind keine Herdentiere!)


----------



## Aggropip (28. März 2010)

"sry sint foll".... immer wieder schön -.-


----------



## bilibishere (28. März 2010)

Oder was ich heute in Goldhain gelesen habe

"Sein Vater ist sehr Stränk"

Stränk? Wenn dann Streng^^


----------



## Fledermaus (28. März 2010)

Loose statt Lose

Klassische seit/seid den/denn das/dass - Fehler


----------



## Duselette (28. März 2010)

DerBuB schrieb:


> Lichkoenig: bitte entweder Leichenkoenig oder Lichking.
> 
> Ansonsten: der komplette Handelskanal.



ah ja... Er ist der Lichkönig, auch im Deutschen. Nicht Leichenkönig!


----------



## Tyraila (28. März 2010)

der klassiker 


DUDU




das wort DUDU ist nur schrecklich .. -.-


----------



## VHRobi (29. März 2010)

kann sein das ich ein Post übersehen habe, aber hab alle 9 seiten angeschaut und konnte den *SCHADOW PRIEST* nicht finden^^


----------



## Piposus (29. März 2010)

Ich suche Gruppe für <wasauchimmer> ?

Diese Frage können die Wenigsten beantworten.


----------



## ThoroNethersturm (29. März 2010)

Eindeutig "Dudu" .... ich spiele selbst einen Druiden und bekomm jedesmal nen Anfall wenn ich das lese oder im TS nach nem "Dudubuff" geschrien wird ...

*Dudu* ist der Name eines gelben VW Käfers!

Quelle!!!


----------



## Stahlschwarzschwanger (29. März 2010)

Ihr schreibt schneller als ich lesen kann. oO


Vor einigen Seiten meinte einer 5er PdK wird oft PdC genannt, ist doch auch richtig oder nicht?
Prüfung des Champions (5er normal+heroisch)
Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers (10+25ger)
und die Prüfung des obersten Kreuzfahrers, wenn ich mich irre - mach ich das seit dem Patch "3.schießmichtot" falsch oO

Und wenn man nach Rechtschreibfehlern seine Gruppe suchen würde, würden ich mit Quest Equip rumrennen.

Ps: Ich als Schurke nenne mich Schurke, nur um dem peinlichem Fehler vorzubeugen.


----------



## jeg (29. März 2010)

mein "lieblingsaufreger" - das verwechseln von "denn" und "den", ergibt meist schön sinnfreie sätze, die man erst dreimal lesen muss...


----------



## schneemaus (29. März 2010)

Kein wirklicher Schreibfehler, war aber ganz witzig im /2 zu lesen... "Suchen noch einen Tank AB lvl 80 für Sonnenbrunnenplateau."

Ganz furchtbar finde ich, wenn ich mit den Worten angewhispert werde (gern auch mal in OG oder aufm BG): "ey du bist doch prist hail mich ma"... Ähm... Öhm... Kein Kommentar.

Die ganzen Schreibweisen von (richtig wäre) Daily find ich auch ganz furchtbar, genauso wie DAS oder DER Quest.

Aber das Schlimmste ist immer noch das "einzigste"... ARGH!!! Da läuft's mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.

Oder auch "ich war auf nen coolen raid"... ich war auf einen coolen raid? Da wird doch der Satz "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod" ganz neu definiert... Ich schreib auch viel Abkürzungen für ein (n), für eine (ne) und für einen (nen), weil ich einfach aus der Gegend komme, in der das auch gesprochen wird. Aber wenn ich schon Abkürzungen einbringe, dann wenigstens in der richtigen Grammatik >.<


----------



## Cazor (29. März 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Equipt statt Equip. (zb. Mein Equipt ist total imbaa.)
> Das geht absolut gar nicht, man liest es aber trotzdem zu oft hier im Forum.
> 
> MfG Vizard
> ...



genau in den grausamsten Kombinationen. Man liest es täglich im Channel.
DK mit tollen Equipt.. Equiptcheck Dala Mitte.. nur mit passendem Equipt


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (29. März 2010)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> dialekte mag ich (und die meisten verstehe ich sogar^^ ) aber wenn westfälischstämmige damit anfangen, dann würd ich die am liebsten schütteln ^^



Sorry, aber nix gegen Westfalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich komme direkt aus dem Herzen von Westfalen, aber ich hab keinen Dialekt. Das haben höhstens die alten Leute 75+ die Plattdeutsch reden. 
Okay, wir haben den unglaublichen Zwang, nach jedem Satz, "ne?" zu sagen, aber sonst ist da nix bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tremaine01 (29. März 2010)

Zu BC-Zeiten gab es auch einen schönen weitverbreiteten Schreibfehler. Da ging es nämlich für ganz viele Spieler jede Woche erneut nach

Karazahn

obwohl es dort kaum Zähne gab. 
(Karazhan ist natürlich richtig, falls ihr gerade noch grübeln solltet.)


----------



## Vrost (29. März 2010)

were oder währe statt "wäre"
vorraus statt voraus (im übrigen auch ein klassischer Killer in Bewerbungsschreiben..."vielen Dank im vorraus"---> Papierkorb)
kanst du dan mal portal machn ?
hir is nix los
(aller)einzigste(s)
besser wie du...(gefolgt von besser als wie du)
das ist der wo das gemacht hat
das ist mindestens fast genauso gut als wenn man ...(rest vergessen)
jeglicher Versuch etwas zum Erfolgssystem in Englisch zu schreiben


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. März 2010)

".. einfach per Nachname an xyz.."


----------



## Zthara (29. März 2010)

Zum Thema Buchstaben vertauschen, sage ich nur: "Luat enier sidtue an eienr elgnhcsien uvrsnäiett, ist es eagl in wcheler rhnfgeeloie die bstuchbaen in eniem wrot snid. das eniizg whictgie ist, dsas der etrse und der lztete bstuchbae am rtigeichn paltz snid. der rset knan tatol deiuranchnedr sien und man knan es ienrmomch onhe porbelm lseen. das legit daarn, dsas wir nhcit jeedn bstuchbaen aeilln lseen, srednon das wrot als gzanes." Für diejenigen, die wider Erwarten Probleme beim Lesen dieser Meldung haben, hier die orthografisch richtige Version: "Laut einer Studie an einer englischen Universität ist es egal, in welcher Reihenfolge die Buchstaben in einem Wort sind. Das einzig Wichtige ist, dass der erste und der letzte Buchstabe am richtigen Platz sind. Der Rest kann total durcheinander sein, und man kann es immer noch ohne Probleme lesen. Das liegt daran, dass wir nicht jeden Buchstaben allein lesen, sondern das Wort als Ganzes." Gruß Zthara


----------



## TheDoggy (29. März 2010)

JoLasca schrieb:


> Das meiste wurde ja schon genannt, auch bei uns häufig im Handelschannel zu lesen:
> 
> - diverse Schreibweisen von Weekly / Weakly / Weeklie / ... (zudem noch "lfg dayli weeklie" in etlichen Schreib-Varianten),
> - Rogue / Rouge
> ...


Ahahaa, ich konnt grad nimmer! xD
Vielen Dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (29. März 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Rouge - Rogue
> 
> Nervt, wirklich, aber naja.
> 
> ...



"Kann mir jemand bei "der" Quest helfen?"
"Kann mir jemand bei "die" Quest helfen?"

Ich find nr 1 besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"die" passt natürlich auch aber net bei dem satz ^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (29. März 2010)

ICh schreib des öfteren Schmai statt Schami


----------



## Karius (29. März 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> ".. einfach per Nachname an xyz.."



Sehr schön ^^


----------



## StCuthbert (29. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Fast jeder sagt "Die Quest"
> Einige sagen "Das Quest"
> 
> Denke mal, dass es sagen kannst wie du willst, weil es eben 2 verschiedene Sprachen sind, und man kann keine 2 verschiedenen Rechtschreibung kombinieren..
> ...



Richtig ist "die Quest" (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quest).


----------



## taess (29. März 2010)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> Kuckt.... den Fehler oder kommt mir jedenfalls so vor machten 75%. Und wehe einer kommt jetzt an und fragt wie es richtig heißt.



also, wenn man hier schon verucht klugzuscheißen, dann sollte man´s auch richtig machen. 

denn das wort kucken ist laut rechtschteibung genauso zugelassen wie kucken! siehe duden und so ne^^


----------



## Rikkui (29. März 2010)

DerBuB schrieb:


> Lichkoenig: bitte entweder Leichenkoenig oder Lichking.
> 
> Ansonsten: der komplette Handelskanal.




LOL XD


----------



## huladai (29. März 2010)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, falls es schon kam, entschuldigung.

Aber: Was mich am meisten aufregt, wenn der nerf gemeint ist und mit v geschrieben wird. omg


----------



## Rikkui (29. März 2010)

Umath schrieb:


> hmm, nö,.... ich bin auch aus Österreich und "wir" hier sagen die cola und auch die quest....




Bin auch aus Österreich und ich sag auch Die Cola ^^


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2010)

Ich bin eigentlich nicht der Schlechteste wenn es um unsere Rechtschreibung geht, aber vor ein paar Tagen passierte mir folgendes:

/g Bla bla
/g Dann *viel* es mir auch wieder ein...

viel <-> fiel

Hoppala... sollte nicht sein, aber so kann man auch mal für den ein oder anderen Lacher sorgen.


----------



## Andy_88 (29. März 2010)

hals maul!

hat nix mit hals zu tun ^^


----------



## Lari (29. März 2010)

"eqip"
"rouge"
"achiefment" und andere
"prist"

Gibt schon komische Leute ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (29. März 2010)

Ich kenn jemanden, der konsequent "hir" schreibt, egal, wie oft man ihn auf die richtige Schreibweise hinweist. 

Desweiteren das gute "nen", was hier auch schon thematisiert wurde. 

Man liest letzthin auch häufiger, dass jemandem etwas auf die "Nerfen" geht. 


Und ganz schlimm: das Anhängen von Endungen an Zahlen: 80zig, 25zig, 10ner. Oder auch 1ns. Alles schon gelesen. Da möchte man gern blind werden.


----------



## Niválith (29. März 2010)

Was mich am meisten nervt sind diese "IN"-Worte wie nerf und am besten noch im falschen Zusammenhang wie z.b. "Geh mir nich auf den Nerf!" 
Ansonsten:
wälcher (welcher)
wär statt wer (Wär kann mir bei ---- helfen?)
mir - mier
gibt - giebt
Unterschrift - Unterschrieft,Uhnterschrift oder kombiniert.
helfen - hälfen hehlfen usw pp
Heiler/Healer - Hieler/Hihler/Heieler usw
Lichking - neuester Trend Litschking /Litschkönig/Litschkönich
Tank - Tenk (Top 1 bei uns)
ansonsten so das übliche: giebt,hir,mier,wieder und wider ( logischerweise immer verkehrt), Schmihd,Shmied,Schmiht, Dämätschdieler (ob Absicht oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt),Auktionier und und und....

Mein absolutes No-Go ist aber immer noch der SchneiderER!!


----------



## taess (29. März 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> "Kann mir jemand bei "der" Quest helfen?"
> "Kann mir jemand bei "die" Quest helfen?"
> 
> Ich find nr 1 besser
> ...



schonmal kasus oder nominale wortarten in der schule gehabt? auch fälle genannt, davon gibt es ganze vier. und genau diese 4 fälle nutzt man um den artikel der vor dem nomen steht zu bestimmen.

in dem speziellen fall wäre es der dativ

das wäre der dritte fall, wenn man die 4 fälle des artikels "die" durchgeht ---> die (nominativ), der(genitiv), der(dativ), die(akkusativ)

beim dativ wird unter anderem gefragt "was" ---> bei was kann ich dir helfen? ---> bei "DER" quest

also lässt sich daraus ableiten, dass "kann mir jemand bei DER quest helfen" immer noch weiblich ist. kommt also von "die quest"!


----------



## Simi1994 (29. März 2010)

wiso...(NICHT die Sendung, die Frage^^)


----------



## Ephorion (29. März 2010)

alles klar - alles karl


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. März 2010)

the -> teh (wobei das meistens absicht ist^^)


----------



## Herzinfukked (29. März 2010)

Hab gestern was lustiges heraus gefunden: 

Ab 23 Uhr wird die Rechtschreibung immer besser. Vielleicht sollte ich dann spielen um keinen Herzinfakt zu erleiden.


----------



## Karius (29. März 2010)

Ich hab mir spasseshalber mal einen akutellen Thread im WoW: Allgemeine Diskussion durchgelesen. Hier die Ausbeute: 

offt, nich, Destruction(Zerstärung), Shaddow Priest, seehr, hexer auf dämologier [ist] gut zu lvl und der priester erst ab 40 intressant, mitm shadow, empfelen, gruppen Quests im alleingang, als caster oder meele in getümmel Stürzen, Berbessertes Machtwordschild, in gewisser weise wieder sprechen, multyplayergame, Zu Prister und HExer, irgedw., Dmg zumacvhen, Berfusschul kollege.


Das ist doch eine recht beschreibende Stichprobe. Ein bisschen was lustiges und ein bisschen was trauriges. Rechtschreibfehler sowie Tippfehler scheinen sich erstaunlicherweise die Waage zu halten. Bei der Masse an "Fach"-Wörtern sind sich viele wohl doch nicht wirklich im Klaren darüber, wie sich diese eigentlich schreiben. 

Besonders schön fand ich alle zusammen gesetzten Wörter zu trennen und ohne Komma zu schreiben. 
mein besonderer favorit war aber alles klein zu Schreiben, ausser den verben. ^^


----------



## Super PePe (29. März 2010)

Fred ist der Bruder von Hartmut und Hatmut. Die wohnen übrigens in PDK und neuerdings auch in Naxx. Und wie schon erwähnt dient es als stilistisches Mittel, denn wer in pdk den Hartmut (ver)sucht, braucht sich über den Fred, der ihn auslacht, nicht zu wundern...


----------



## Isaya (29. März 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> "Kann mir jemand bei "der" Quest helfen?"
> "Kann mir jemand bei "die" Quest helfen?"
> 
> Ich find nr 1 besser
> ...



Immer schön grammatikalisch korrekt bleiben, in diesem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foxce (29. März 2010)

50g != 50G, da "g" = Gramm, wenn man dass beachtet ließt sich /2 wie'n schwarzmarkt ;]


----------



## Jarel (29. März 2010)

Also ich muss immer lachen wenn aus "Heiler" entweder ein "Geiler" oder ein "Heuler" wird.

"Suchen noch einen Heuler für ICC"

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Calebia (29. März 2010)

Ich krieg nach wie vor Augenkrebs davon, wenn ich im Chat lesen muss:

"Suche Schneiderer für...." -.-


----------



## TheDoggy (29. März 2010)

Grad im /2 gesehen: "suche leute für *rendum* ini"


----------



## madmurdock (29. März 2010)

Oha, ganz was Neues... Wow wird nicht nur von Akademikern mit Germanistik/Anglistik-Diplom gespielt, sondern auch von Leuten (ich denke sogar zu einem sehr großen Teil), die noch nicht mal die 8. Klasse der Hauptschule geschafft haben und ihnen somit jegliche Rechtschreibung und Grammatik so was von Scheiss egal ist.

Und ja.. mich stört das auch, aber in der Regel werden die Fehler von den jenigen gemacht, die niemals den Englischunterricht der 11. Klasse oder höher besuchen werden. Wenn diese dann nun ein falschgeschriebenes Wort häufig lesen (daylie; "da*y*" kennen sie in der Regel) interpretieren sie es als richtig geschrieben und lernen es dann leider auch falsch. Dass es _LEIDER_ in der deutschen Sprache (vor allem bei Jugendlichen) "cool" ist Anglizismen zu verwenden, ist ja dann auch nichts neues; es faellt hier nur noch extremer auf, da sie total falsch geschrieben/verwendet werden.

An dieser Stelle sich im /2 (sonst was) - Chat über die Ungebildeten lustig zu machen bringt rein gar nichts sondern führt nur zu "Flamerei". Wer lässt sich schon gerne in der "Öffentlichkeit" seine Fehler aufzeigen? Aus Trotz, Lernresitenz und der Abgrenzung zu den "Richtigschreibern", werden die markanten Wörter weiter falsch benutzt. Versucht an dieser Stelle nett per Whisper (Wichtig: nicht den allgemeinen Chat benutzen!) darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Ich habe schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das nächste "LF Tank für daily Hero" dann richtig geschrieben wurde...


----------



## Cravardo (29. März 2010)

afk --> afl
lol --> kik
/rnd --> (rnd


----------



## AlleriaCrador (29. März 2010)

....aba.... Ich hasse es!


----------



## Karius (29. März 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Oha, ganz was Neues... Wow wird nicht nur von Akademikern mit Germanistik/Anglistik-Diplom gespielt, .... interpretieren sie es als richtig geschrieben und lernen es dann leider auch falsch.



Schock schwere Not! Mein Weltbild bricht zusammen. ^^

Nein, mal im Ernst. Das hast du glaube ich ganz gut zusammengefasst. Daher macht es ja auch Sinn, dass wir mal zeigen wie man es eigentlich schreibt um diese Spirale zu unterbrechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Gute Beispiele haben wir ja schon gefunden. Mal sehen was noch so kommt.


----------



## Ymenia (29. März 2010)

foxce schrieb:


> 50g != 50G, da "g" = Gramm, wenn man dass beachtet ließt sich /2 wie'n schwarzmarkt ;]



dass = das (Artikel, Bezeichnung "das Geschriebene")
ließt = liest (von: lesen != lassen)
Schwarzmarkt - entweder alles klein oder richtig
Komma zwischen beachtet und lieSt(!) - das ist Grammatik, zählt hier nicht oder?

Nimm's mir nicht krumm, ich kann einfach nicht anders, aber Tante Edith sitzt mir mit einem Kantholz im Nacken. (Nur um das mal klar zu stellen: Rechtschreibflames zu à la Universität von Cambridge sind Mist!!! Jeder kann sich mal vertippen, zumindest muss man da nicht stundenlang rätseln, was es nun heißen soll.)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur ein leeres Feld hinterlassen, denn meine Sig sagt eigentlich alles aus, was es zu dem Thema zu sagen gäbe.


----------



## Runner2808 (29. März 2010)

ganz schlimm finde ich es wenn leute einen aussagesatz mit einem fragezeichen beenden:

beispiel:

icc 10er offen bin dd mit 6kdps ???




Juwe on der mir [Runenbeschriebener Kardinalsrubin] herstellen kann zahle viel tg?




Und natürlich Rouge..... Der schurke hat nichts mit schminke zu tun!!!


----------



## EisblockError (29. März 2010)

btt.

Richtig: 	Falsch:

IceCrownCitadel IceCrowdCity


les ich auch immer gerne, fragt mich nicht wer sich so nen Mist ausdenkt.


----------



## EisblockError (29. März 2010)

Calebia schrieb:


> Ich krieg nach wie vor Augenkrebs davon, wenn ich im Chat lesen muss:
> 
> "Suche Schneiderer für...." -.-





Stimmt.

Oder dieses: "Suche Alchimi für 180 Wut Flasche??"


Schlimm sowas.


----------



## teppichleiste (29. März 2010)

Black schrieb:


> daylie, dailys, dailis - Richtig wäre daily, dailies (mir wollt mal jemand weißmachen, es würde "daylies" heißen, und das er ne 1 in Englisch hätte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In der englischen Rechtschreibung werden Sachen mit y am Ende im Plural zu ie(s), allerdings darf man diese Rechtschreibung nicht auf die deutsche anwenden, sodass es wirklich ys heißen muss, der Teil ist aber vielen nicht bekannt, ich wette, dass du das auch nicht gewusst hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kebstrr (29. März 2010)

equipt

-_-

Es heißt Equip oder Equipment und nichts anderes!


----------



## Petu (29. März 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> des kumt vo unsam dialekt
> 
> und auf hochdeutsch: das kommt durch den dialekt -> wir schreiben oft so wie wir sprechen, wir österreicher (vor allem wenn mehrere gildenmitglieder dabei sind)
> 
> ...



Nein, das kommt von dem Kindertreffpunkt Knuddels.

Die Minderjährigen dort können es einfach nicht anders und schreiben es halt so wie es sich anhört.
 Das liegt im Allgemeinen auch an der absoluten Verdummung. Ich glaube allerdings auch, das die denken es sei kühl.
Ist es nicht, es ist total dämlich und zeugt von Verblödung.




Runner2808 schrieb:


> icc 10er offen bin dd mit 6kdps ???
> Juwe on der mir [Runenbeschriebener Kardinalsrubin] herstellen kann zahle viel tg?



Ich antworte auf sowas meistens mit :"Das musst Du doch wissen!"


----------



## Tazmal (29. März 2010)

Finde die besten schreibfehler sind die, die wirklich das was man unter schreibfehler versteht

z.b.

/2 ferkaufe Saronitbarren

oder

/2 du hast doch nen fogel


----------



## Magickevin (29. März 2010)

Ich glaub für mich sind das die Leute die so schreiben wie man es spricht z.B
aba
haf fun
hir
k/cewl
gerskor
haloooo
Oder wo Wörter ins grenzenlose gezogen werden
hiiiIIIIIiiiiiiiIIiiiiIIiIiIiiIIiiIIIiiI


Aber noch schlimmer find ich die Leute die sich über Denglisch aufreden z.B 
DD's Damit man weiß das mehrere gesucht werden schreibt man es eben so... Man kann ja genauso gut schreiben: Suchen noch 10 Schadenverursacher für AK 25er.

Edit: Da fällt mir nur Wise Guys ein mit ihrem Song Denglish
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vLbvffkibyY
Edit2: Achja solange wir uns nicht so schlimm anhören wie die neue deutsche Stimme der EU finde ich, dass alles in Ordnung ist. (wer das Video nicht kennt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJZ4fy6Ms5U&feature=related )


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (29. März 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> kennt ihr diese "wo" sager? also z.B. "Suche Verzauberer wo mir blabla auf bla verzaubert" .....furchtbar. Das kommt aus einer ganz bestimmten Ecke in Deutschland...weis gerade nicht wo<--ihh
> 
> oder auch immer wieder nervig: anstatt "die quest" "die questen" und mehrzahl auch questen"
> 
> ...



Das mit dem "wo" sind wir Schwaben xD Also Badenwürttemberger :O
Ja und ich weiss das wo keine Präposition ist (< bekomm ich oft gesagt)^^


----------



## Dirfska (29. März 2010)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> In der englischen Rechtschreibung werden Sachen mit y am Ende im Plural zu ie(s), allerdings darf man diese Rechtschreibung nicht auf die deutsche anwenden, sodass es wirklich ys heißen muss, der Teil ist aber vielen nicht bekannt, ich wette, dass du das auch nicht gewusst hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich dachte, die Regel, dass die Endung des Plurals -ys ist, gilt bei solchen Wörtern, die "offiziell" zu deutschen Wörtern gemacht wurden (= in den Duden aufgenommen wurden), also beispielsweise bei "Hobby" und "Baby", nicht aber bei englischen Wörtern, die - nunja - englisch sind (was bei "Daily" ja zutrifft) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde momentan aber leider auch nichts dazu im Internet und weiß auch gar nicht, wo ich das nachlesen könnte. Gibts da irgendwo was zum Nachlesen?


----------



## normansky (29. März 2010)

Ich dachte wir sind hier in einem deutschem Board und mit deutschem Client im WoW unterwegs?

Hier auf Buffed (und auch im Spiel) sind mindestens 90% der schriftlichen Ergüsse einfach nur peinlich!

Der Altersdurchschnitt ist rapide gesunken...


----------



## echterman (29. März 2010)

mein favorit ist: ein tenk noch für weekly dann go. es wird nicht geschaft, Suchen noch einen Tank und können dann loslegen(whatever).

oder leute dich einen anflüstern und keine ganzen sätze rausbekommen. letztens einer: kannst mich ini? muss hdwklgs. ja da dürft ihr mal raten welche ini er meinte. ich habs nur rausgefunden weil ich ihn eingeladen habe und so gesehen habe welche ini er meint.

welche ini ist das: hdwklgs


----------



## Ymenia (30. März 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir sind hier in einem deutschem Board und mit deutschem Client im WoW unterwegs?



Ich kenn zwei Leute die aus Prinzip nicht auf Deutsch spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Antwort zur Instanz: Höhlen des Wehklagens?


----------



## echterman (30. März 2010)

Ymenia schrieb:


> Antwort zur Instanz: Höhlen des Wehklagens?



richtig der kandidat hat 100 punkte. 

wo sind die vokale? oder haben viele spieler einfach kein bock normal zu schreiben? ich meine die sind doch nicht schwer. das lernt man als kind in der ersten klasse.


----------



## Kroul (30. März 2010)

Draenei:

- Draenai
- Dranei
- Dranai
- Dreanei
- Dreanai


----------



## deah1 (30. März 2010)

"Ach Leute ich hab so sat hat mich <Name> und nun auch noch ein anderer angeriffe mit ner über macht  echt ich hab so langsam auch null bock mehr so kann kein Arsch sry aber es ist so so kannn KANN KEIN ARSCH voran kommen ich stell mal die über macht ins Forum ..."







Kein Kommentar...


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. März 2010)

Richtig Falsch
Igno 	Ingo


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. März 2010)

Auch ganz witzig, zwar ist das nicht häufig aber doch amüsant


----------



## elfithefreak (30. März 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Auch ganz witzig, zwar ist das nicht häufig aber doch amüsant



Wenn de scho, schö die Namen raus zensieren tust. Dann hätsch den -Im nach hinein dann doch zensierten Charname- auch überpinseln müssen. <-Vorallem weil derjenige ja den Müll produziert hat.^^


p.s. "Steine scheißen ist üble, der Gute sollte mal zum Arzt gehen wegen seinen Verdauungsprobleme. Da gibt es sicherlich das ein oder andere Medikament für um die Steine wieder zu flutschig weichen Würstchen zu machen." ;-)


----------



## Demus (30. März 2010)

Wenn man eine Weile im Handelskanal liest, wird einem das ganze traurige Ausmaß erst so richtig bewusst. Manchmal ist es vollkommen unglaublich, dass einen die Leute noch überraschen. Man gewöhnt sich ja daran, dass Satzzeichen im Rudel auftreten, Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Fälle, Präpositionen, Konjunktionen, Artikel, Suffixe und der ganze andere hübsche Kram Teil der unbekannten Materie namens Grammatik ist. Aber viel schlimmer finde ich dann doch offensichtlichere Fehler wie die Verwechslung von d und t, oder auch v und f sowie g und k. Da werden Umlaute und stumme Laute plötzlich zum reinsten Luxusprodukt und durch die witzigsten anderen Buchstaben ersetzt oder ganz vergessen.

Es gibt schon Tage, da kann ich einfach drüber lachen. Und dann gibt es solche Tage, wo man dann wieder "ogog giev epixx plöde plundameistä" liest und nicht so recht weiß, ob man da lachen oder weinen soll. Ich mein jeder macht ja mal Fehler und ich bin auch kein Akademiker und beherrsche die Deutsche Sprache halbwegs fehlerfrei. Ich glaube wirklich, das die Misere am schwindenden Bücherkonsum liegt. Da lernt man erst richtiges Lesen und Schreiben. 

Also Kinners...Leßen ma wida gut buch!

Machen gut und hauen rein!


Da fällt mir glatt noch eine lustige Geschichte ein, die ich vor ein paar Tagen miterleben durfte.

Eine junge Priesterin schrieb im Zonenchat folgenden Satz (Ich könnte mich in den Hintern beißen, dass ich keinen Screenshot davon gemacht habe...):
"Ach weh mir holden Maid...Will mich keiner retten? Wie kam es nur soweit? Soll ich das mächtige Monster ganz alleine töten?"
Nach etwa fünf Minuten Funkstille meldete sich der erste potentielle Retter mit den wohlklingenden Worten : Häää?!
Nach weiteren drei Minuten Geblubber im Zonenchat und einigen hilfreichen Andeutungen der jungen Priesterin, wurde den potentiellen Rettern in der Not dann bewusst, dass sie jemanden für eine Gruppenquest gesucht hat. Ich musste so herzlich drüber lachen.


----------



## Kunotor (30. März 2010)

ich finte tas todal nervik wen iemer ya stadd ja geschriebne wiert
wass sol dass?


----------



## Drop-Dead (30. März 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> des kumt vo unsam dialekt
> 
> und auf hochdeutsch: das kommt durch den dialekt -> wir schreiben oft so wie wir sprechen, wir österreicher (vor allem wenn mehrere gildenmitglieder dabei sind)
> 
> ...



das sind in den meisten fällen aber 12 jährige ghetto kinder und keine ösis ^^


----------



## Areadas (30. März 2010)

Rogue - Rouge
machen-amchen
suchen-scuhcen
Daily-Daili und 100 andere Schreibweisen wie dailie , daylie etc...


----------



## Reo_MC (30. März 2010)

Falsch:          Richtig:

w/me             	/w me


----------



## Laxera (30. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Auch sehr beliebt: Suchen noch einen heeler für die Weekly! (ya, mit 2 e xD)



solange er nicht: HEHLER schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja so nette sachen wie:

dank (sollte heißen: TANK)

KASTER (sollte heißen: Caster)

nob (sollte ganz klar: NOOB heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: sachen durch dialekt könnte ich auch geltend machen ABER: jeder lernt in der schule hochdeutsch schreiben...ich selbst tue mich leichter hochdeutscht zu schreiben als wenn ich dialekt schreiben müsste (kann das nicht wirklich!!!)


----------



## Assari (30. März 2010)

Naja passiert mir eigtl IMMER...

suchen wird zu suhcen
helfen zu heflen
tank zu tnak
heal zu hela

So richtig kack Buchstabendreher^^


----------



## Karius (30. März 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Auch ganz witzig, zwar ist das nicht häufig aber doch amüsant



Lol, das ist mir tatsächlich auch schon passiert. ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (30. März 2010)

eigentlich braucht man sie nur die Signaturen vieler User hier im Forum angucken. 
Die feinen "selbstgebastelten".
Da brauche ich mich nicht in WOW einnloggen, um Legastheniker oder Idioten zu finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (30. März 2010)

Ich hab neulich mir einem (ehrlich) gewollten Schreibfehler schnelles Gold gemacht. 

Ich hab auf den Chopper gespart, und der kostet bei uns noch ca. 16k. Also hab ich 14 Tage Rnd Heros und Weekly Raids gemacht. Für die Frostmarken habe ich dann Saronit gekauft, und meine 12 Barren im /2 lautstark mit "Verkaufe 12 Stück irrtümliches Sarronit für 2k/Stück"

Nach ca. 3 mal den Spruch im Channel kam der erste Whisper: Urtümlich nicht irrtümlich Du Volltrottel. 

Ich konnte wahrheitsgemäß antworten, das ich noch keine Zeit hatte, den Fehler zu verbessern (was ich auch nie vor hatte) da ich inzwischen 8 von 12 verkauft hatte. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrophikus (30. März 2010)

grade gestern hat jemand im Handelschannel einen "Kreuterer" gesucht... fragt mich nicht, wozu^^

Toll ist auch: ich habe Jemanden in der Gilde, der kontinuierlich "wahr" statt "war" schreibt. Sogar nach mehrmaligen Hinweisen hört er nicht damit auf.


----------



## Piefke79 (30. März 2010)

Hilfe mein Jäger wurde genervt....


----------



## Karius (30. März 2010)

Was richtig nervt, sind Leute die Witze mit und über "Chuck No*r*is" erzählen. -.-
Mag aber auch in meiner völlig ausgebliebenen Liebe für dererlei Scherze seine Ursache haben.


----------



## -Migu- (30. März 2010)

Einzigste 

seiT mit seiD verwechseln

alda <- dabei weiss man doch, dass es alTa heisst ^^ kommt ja von alter und nich alder

da wären wir schon bei den endungen (gabs schon mal ich weiss) eben, er=a...

dalran - darlan -  (als abkürzung wären da: darla - dalra)

ogrimmar, understatt, tunderbluff

schmid und, festhalten, *glüpher *o.O wtf?

Edit: Die Gildennamen: "Ritter der Alianz" und "Silvanas Legion" gehören zu meinen Favoriten.


----------



## slurm (30. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Was richtig nervt, sind Leute die Witze mit und über "Chuck No*r*is" erzählen. -.-
> Mag aber auch in meiner völlig ausgebliebenen Liebe für dererlei Scherze seine Ursache haben.



Warum ist Chuck Norris Gesicht nicht in Mount Rushmore eingemeisselt?

Der Stein war nicht hart genug!

was ich witzig finde ist zB anales [Inneres Feuer]


----------



## Pristus (30. März 2010)

Scheiderer anstatt Schneider
Deadnite anstatt Deathknight
Tenk als Tank


----------



## techno91 (30. März 2010)

richtig - falsch

   hier - hir
 mom - mum
 daily - dayli/deily/daly usw usw (same mit Weekly)


----------



## Chillers (30. März 2010)

techno91 schrieb:


> richtig - falsch
> 
> daily - dayli/deily/daly usw usw (same mit Weekly)



Ja, das ist fast ein running gag, über den immer wieder mal diskutiert wird in /2.
Und natürlich equit/equuit/equipt und ähnliche.

Süss war aber mal im /2 jemand, der wohl schon hackenstramm war und ständig *lal* schrieb, wenn er *lol*en wollte. War keine Absicht. Beim 3. Mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht, postete er auch noch :* Tschulli. Hab´vergessn, das ich das veratanden hab.*

Einfach nur - goil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (31. März 2010)

Kunotor schrieb:


> ich finte tas todal nervik wen iemer ya stadd ja geschriebne wiert
> wass sol dass?




der war RICHTIG gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghostgold (31. März 2010)

Und jetzt Ich:


Eis Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ES HEIßt FROST MAGIER!!(kA ob die zusammen geschrieben werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und ja wenn man geht und dabei auch noch schreibt fehlt immer "W" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (31. März 2010)

um es zu relativieren: 

http://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Totenklage_auf_Engelhart_von_Hirschhorn



so hat man im 14. jhdt.  gesprochen.................. sprache lebt^^


----------



## Nuxxy (31. März 2010)

richtig 	falsch


hardmode 	hardmoede


----------



## Ymenia (31. März 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> richtig 	falsch
> 
> 
> hardmode 	hardmoede



Besser als jemand der im SNG durchgehend alle 30 Sekunden Leute für Ulduar HARTMODS sucht


----------



## Lindhberg (31. März 2010)

Ymenia schrieb:


> Besser als jemand der im SNG durchgehend alle 30 Sekunden Leute für Ulduar HARTMODS sucht




ich dachte immer das heisst hartmut -.-


----------



## Incur (31. März 2010)

Ich muss jedes mal über "Todeskrieger" anstelle von Todesritter lachen. Todesrittre ist aber auch gut.


----------



## FireWalk3R (31. März 2010)

Bei uns kommt es häufig vor, dass jemand einen Juwe sucht, sich aber verschreibt und daraus ein "/2 Suche Jude für ..." wird.

Ansonsten die Daily, Dailies, Weekly, etc. Schreibweisen sind auch bei uns vorhanden.


----------



## Miný (31. März 2010)

*RICHTIG* *-* *FALSCH*
guckt 	- kuckt
machen - amchen
Rogue 	- Rouge
Weekly - Weakly
Daily 	- Dayli




usw.^^

was ziemlich oft bei uns is

/2 Blubba: Nurnoch 7 DD's für ICC 25

/w Blubba: hier bin Ele Shami mit 5,5k GS

....

....

/2 Blubba: sry schon voll 


= 


Ignore^^



Mfg


----------



## LaVerne (31. März 2010)

Zthara schrieb:


> Zum Thema Buchstaben vertauschen, sage ich nur: "Luat enier sidtue an eienr elgnhcsien uvrsnäiett [...]"



Ich möchte den Leuten nur ungern den Spaß an der "Studie der englischen Universität" (manchmal wird auch Oxford, Cambridge oder Edinburgh genannt) verderben. Versucht es doch mal mit diesem Text:

"Daß der bei witeem götßre Tiel der Mncsheen (drutaner das gznae shncöe Gcsehclhet) den Scritht zur Menikügidt, außer dem daß er birhlcsweceh ist, acuh für sher giechräflh hatle: dfüar seogrn shocn jnee Vonerümdr, die die Ocfrashuibet üebr sie gsgütit auf scih gmmeeonn heban. Ndhceam sie ihr Hieavush zsuret dmum gcmaeht hbean und sifrtolägg vhtüeteren, daß dsiee rheiugn Göpsfcehe ja kneein Shrtcit aeßur dem Gelagegwänn, darin sie sie enrpeetisrn, weagn dtufern, so zgeein sie ihnen nechhar die Gaefhr, die inehn droht, wenn sie es vrecusehn alieln zu gheen. Nun ist deise Gefhar zawr eben so gorß nchit, denn sie wrüedn durch eagimniel Faelln whol edlcnih gheen lneern; aleiln ein Bpiesiel von der Art mhcat doch srcüechhtn und sccrekht giihmenen von aleln feerrnen Vserehcun ab. "

Von welcher Universität kommt diese Studie, die offensichtlich so nicht stimmen kann? Die Antwort wird einigen Leuten eventuell nicht gefallen: Es ist ein Hoax, um herauszufinden, wie schnell sich eine falsche Behauptung als "Tatsache" verbreitet (siehe dazu auch http://www.heise.de/...15/15701/1.html , wo auch das obige Schriftbeispiel herstammt - diese Nachricht ist von 2003, was wiederum bescheinigt, wie lange sich falsche Behauptungen als "Fakten" halten können. Siehe auch http://www.akrue.pri...e.de/dumm61.htm ).

Die Studie, auf die sich diese Falschmeldung möglicherweise bezieht, könnte "_An anatomical perspective on sublexical units: The influence of the split fovea_,. R. Shillcock & P. Monaghan, 2003" sein - die ist jedoch weitaus komplexer und behauptet schon mal gar nicht, was in dem populären Satz als Tatsache hingestellt wird.


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

Miný schrieb:


> /2 Blubba: Nurnoch 7 DD's für ICC 25
> /w Blubba: hier bin Ele Shami mit 5,5k GS
> ...
> /2 Blubba: sry schon voll
> = Ignore^^




Obwohl ich keine Leute mag, die andere nur nach deren Equip beurteilen, fällt mir dazu spontan was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/2 Suchen noch Leute für ICC25 1 Tank, 2 Heiler und Rest* DDs*

Soweit so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kam die Antwort ...

/2 Mache zwar weder Schaden noch hab ich Movement, jedoch kann ich Kekse machen und Int buffen ...

Diese Aussage kann man entweder als Scherz sehen oder drüber Lachen ...

Einen Tag später hat der Magier wieder auf sich aufmerksam gemacht und ich hab ihn mir mal im wow-heroes angeschaut ...

1x PDK 10 (Anub nicht down)
3x Naxx 10
2x AK10 (bis auf Toravon) 

Das wars

Aber !

Das witzige daran ist, dass dieser Magier ein Tag zuvor 4 Bosse in ICC25 gelegt hat.

Ich weiss nicht ob ich drüber lachen oder heulen soll ... Da wird ein Magier in den 25´er End Content mitgenommen, damit der Raid *Int Buff + Kekse* hat ! [/Offtopic]

Was mich zu den aufgezählten Wörten (die sich immer wiederholen) noch deutlich nervt, sind whisper, die so voller Fehler sind, dass ich ab und zu gar nicht weiss, was der überhaupt von mir will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (5. April 2010)

Es gibt tatsächlich eine recht kleine Liste der häufigst genannten Fehler. Da müsste sich eigentlich prima eine kleine Liste drauss basteln lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (5. April 2010)

seit und seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder auch 
Tnak statt Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manavortex (5. April 2010)

Equipt finde ich auch ganz schlimm.
Oder wenn jemand 4000k DPS macht. (Klar, will ich sehen)
Oder einen Schneiderer sucht.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (5. April 2010)

im handelschannel suchte mal einer nen "schnieder" - keiner wusste ob er schmied oder schneider meinte >_<

dann die seid/seit sache

und einige aus unserer gilde benutzen anstatt das wort "als", das wort "wie"
zB ich mache mehr schaden wie du <- falsch
ich mache mehr schaden ALS du <- richtig ^.^

und dann diverses suceh, tnak, gw (sollte wohl gz heissen ...), und einmal hat im handelchannel noch jemand nach nem schneider gesucht der ihm die hode des zauberschlags machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

doch am meisten regen mich die satzzeichen auf ...

suchen tank für weekly?

... und alle anderen nachfolgenden

weiss ich nicht, weisst du es?


----------



## Crush351 (5. April 2010)

Herz schrieb:


> im handelschannel suchte mal einer nen "schnieder" - keiner wusste ob er schmied oder schneider meinte >_<
> 
> dann die seid/seit sache
> 
> ...



gw ist die Abkürzung für Glückwunsch^^


----------



## Gerti (5. April 2010)

Rouge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (5. April 2010)

Bei mir schreiben viele immer Wörter, die mit "ph" anfangen einfach ein "v" z.B "phobie"->"vobie" oder Wörter die mit einem v anfangen schreiben die oft mit f und jetzt kommt der Knüller: "Ja, man hört das doch wenn man das auspricht, ein f." Das ist so roflig^^


----------



## Killding (5. April 2010)

Ihr habt schon Recht mit den Rechtschreibfehlern, aber bei sowas wie "dei mudda" oder "Opfa ","alda" was weis ich , machen des viele Spieler mit absicht weil sie es einfach so schreiben wollen(schreibsprache oder so ).
Bei mir ist es auch bei manchen Wörtern so deswegen sollte man denjenigen nich(!) als" Legasteniker " oder sowas abstempeln xD.Auserdem solltet ihr vielleicht es nicht mit verschreiben verwechseln^^..wenn jmd z.B tnak schreibt hat er sich vielleicht etwas beeilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
@TE: Was ich witzig finde wenn jmd etwas bieten will dann schreibt (Beispiel)Ich bitte dir 2k G füHr die shuhe :'D.

mfg Killding


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamu (5. April 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> kennt ihr diese "wo" sager? also z.B. "Suche Verzauberer wo mir blabla auf bla verzaubert" .....furchtbar. *Das kommt aus einer ganz bestimmten Ecke in Deutschland...weis gerade nicht wo*<--ihh...



Das "wo" und das "wie"(@ Herz des Phönix) in diesen Sätzen kommt aus dem Süd-Westen (Saarland


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Rheinland-Pfalz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Immer wieder lustig:
Ind er 
And em
un ddas
etc.


----------



## Isaya (5. April 2010)

Herz schrieb:


> und dann diverses suceh, tnak, gw (sollte wohl gz heissen ...), und einmal hat im handelchannel noch jemand nach nem schneider gesucht der ihm die hode des zauberschlags machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gw = Glückwunsch. Also sollte es wohl gw heißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killding (5. April 2010)

taess schrieb:


> also, wenn man hier schon verucht klugzuscheißen, dann sollte man´s auch richtig machen.
> 
> denn das wort kucken ist laut rechtschteibung genauso zugelassen wie kucken! siehe duden und so ne^^



Also wenn man versucht einen "Klugscheißer" ,"klugzuscheißen" sollte man selber auf seine Rechtschreibung achten ....rechtschteibung(xD),verucht usw mit Groß-und Kleinschreibung


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Killding


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Islanzadiy (5. April 2010)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> bos anstatt boss. onz oder inz oder iny anstatt ony (eigentlich ja onyxia ;-) ). und pdk 5er heißt pdc (kam schonmal vor).



aber hat das nicht mit der us tastatur zutun? dachte ich jedenfalls immer


ausser boss das ja wirklich falsch


----------



## Killding (5. April 2010)

Dirfska schrieb:


> Hab beim Überfliegen nur das hier gefunden zu dem, was ich schreiben wollte, also beziehe ich mich direkt mal auf diesen Post:
> 
> Ich persönlich habe absolut nichts dagegen, wenn jemand die Abkürzungen n/ne/nen/... nutzt. Ich komme aus dem Rheinland, rede und schreibe privat selber so. Hier ist das normal und hier wissen die meisten auch, wofür die Abkürzungen stehen und wie man sie nutzt. Leider trifft das offensichtlich nicht auf alle Leute zu, denn immer wieder muss ich Sätze lesen, bei denen sich bei mir wirklich die Fußnägel kringeln. Das sind so "lustige" Sachen wie:
> _
> ...



Versteh die Leute nicht Falsch, die MEISTEN zumindest machen das bestimmt nicht mit Absicht , vielleicht einfach weil es für sie so "richtig" anhört


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Killding


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (5. April 2010)

Ach, da fallen mir auch ein paar Dinge ein. Die meisten wurden hier ja schon genannt, aber ein paar waren da doch... sehr bemerkenswert.

Einmal im Raid: »man ich lecke total« ... Gratuliere! Das wollten wir nicht wissen.
»wer is killjäten?« Will der jetzt jemanden beim jäten töten, den Jäter töten, oder ist das ein neuer Sport?
Lustig war auch eine Wallkühre oder Walgire. 
Oder das "man bin geheckt wordn!"


P.S.: Ich weiß nicht - ich spiele mit dem englischen Client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und bin der Meinung, dass man sowohl Dailys als auch Dailies schreiben kann. Mein Sprachgefühl sagt zweiteres - aber das sagt auch, dass Hobby = Hobbies und Baby = Babies ist. Vermutlich mag ich diese Eindeutschung generell nicht... Aber ich rede auch keinen an, solange er nicht "dayly" schreibt.

Und ich finde auch, dass man zwischen Rechtschreib- und Tippfehlern unterscheiden soll - jeder baut mal Tippfehler, entweder, weil die Tastatur hackt, oder weil man einfach zu schnell schreibt. Im Eifer des Gefechts, oder wenn man sehr viel schreibt, kann das passieren. Wenn ich nebenher zum Beispiel RPG mache und da auf die Tippfehler achte, bin ich zu faul, das auch noch im Gruppenchat zu machen... ^^


----------



## Yakashi (5. April 2010)

asszudemi schrieb:


> drenai dreanei dränei und natürlich nicht zu vergessen draenai



Und ums lang und richtig zu sagen. 
Weltraumkuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klickybunty (6. April 2010)

"kein bog auf di inni"
"ogrimmar"	(oRgrimmar bitte!!)
"/2 FURRY sucht 2v2 mate" (pelz? haarig? pelzig? oO?)
"aspeckt (des geparden)"
"gib leed"

...

mer fellt mia grat nit ain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *fg*


----------

